# Eurovision 2015 - Vienna



## Vintage Paw (Feb 10, 2015)

Getting in early, because it's just been announced that for this year's 60th anniversary of Eurovision *Australia* will be allowed to complete.

I think this is bloody brilliant news. I loved their little thing they did last year, lots of fun. Apparently if they win they'll be allowed to compete again (but it will be hosted in Europe). As far as I'm concerned this means I'll be using my vote strategically to vote for Australia even if they are utter shite.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 10, 2015)

they're bound to win - just for the novelty factor... love Eurovision - ever more absurd each year.


----------



## stavros (Feb 10, 2015)

What's the reasoning for allowing the Aussies in? I don't begrudge them it because I know Eurovision is massive down under too, plus lots of ex-pats from various European countries. And Gina G was an Aussie.


----------



## Manter (Feb 10, 2015)

Wtf? How are Australia European?!  They aren't like Isra..... Oh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 10, 2015)

stavros said:


> What's the reasoning for allowing the Aussies in? I don't begrudge them it because I know Eurovision is massive down under too, plus lots of ex-pats from various European countries. And Gina G was an Aussie.



Something like 2.7 million Australians watched Euroviz last year. There's a massive market to be tapped there.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 10, 2015)

Bah, just heard this and came to start the thread  

Gotta love Eurovision


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 10, 2015)

stavros said:


> What's the reasoning for allowing the Aussies in?


Because: lol.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Feb 10, 2015)

The Seekers could sing it, or AC/DC.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 10, 2015)

Or Nick Cave!


----------



## T & P (Feb 10, 2015)

Since Muriel's Wedding came out I keep associating ABBA with Australia, so that's a good enough connection for me.

Eurovision is massive in the Middle East, and I for one would like to see Arab countries taking part as well. Mind you, Conchita Wurst might have proven too much of a test for some of them


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm game for anyone being let in...

...except for the US. We've had quite enough of their pernicious cultural imperialism, we don't need any more. Anyway, I don't think they'd quite get it. They do camp completely differently.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 10, 2015)

When do they generally announce who will be representing us? Not that it matters. They'll be grade A shit.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Feb 10, 2015)

Time to start planning the party


----------



## T & P (Feb 10, 2015)

A few years ago the contest had reached rock bottom with all the Eastern European nations' mutual reacharound killing off any notion of a fair competition.

But then the voting system was reformed and it all came back to life again. And then last year Conchita Wurst was such an epic win at so many levels, not least pissing off all the homophobes across the Euroasian landmass, that I look forward at this year's event with renewed interest. I think adding a political/social angle to it makes it so much more captivating...


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 10, 2015)

Australia are the reigning Asian Cup holders in Football and are soon to be the winners of Eurovision??

Maybe the 'A' in PNAC actually stood for Australian?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 11, 2015)

can I be the first to make some weak pun/ rerefence about how Vienna means nothing to me*?

*I will need to work on this and its delivery though


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 11, 2015)

I have spent tonight trying to explain the Eurovision to a couple of sectic chums who are staying - they cant really get their heads around a contient wide music competition that doesnt involve Simon Cowell/ barbed insults/ $$$$


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 11, 2015)

T & P said:


> A few years ago the contest had reached rock bottom with all the Eastern European nations' mutual reacharound killing off any notion of a fair competition.


I always thought the notion of similar cultures voting for each other held some weight as a counter-argument to the political voting. I mean, it's not like we don't throw Ireland a fair chunk of points most years. Or haven't indulged in our own amount of cultural bullying over the years...



T & P said:


> But then the voting system was reformed and it all came back to life again. And then last year Conchita Wurst was such an epic win at so many levels, not least pissing off all the homophobes across the Euroasian landmass, that I look forward at this year's event with renewed interest. I think adding a political/social angle to it makes it so much more captivating...


Apparently it was actually the judges' votes that won it for Wurst, a lot of the public votes didn't go her way. Thought that was interesting as generally you'd think the judges would be the conservative ones voting for something fairly mainstream and homogenised.

IIR, the Polish 'milk maids' won the British pubic vote  I'm hoping that's because of the large Polish population here, who took advantage of being able to vote from another country, rather than anything else swaying the vote.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 12, 2015)

From what I understand Oz are in it jsut this year as a nod to their fans. If they win it will create problems though as then theyd have to host it. 



gaijingirl said:


> ever more absurd each year.


IMO sadly not - i think it peaked a while back - semifinals have cleaned it up a bit


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2015)

SaskiaJayne said:


> The Seekers could sing it, or AC/DC.



Or Karl Kennedy.


----------



## thriller (Feb 12, 2015)

if they win they will be allowed to defend their win but the contest stays in europe.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 12, 2015)

ska invita said:


> IMO sadly not - i think it peaked a while back - semifinals have cleaned it up a bit


Very true, the S/F can now be a better watch than the final.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 12, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Australia are the reigning Asian Cup holders in Football and are soon to be the winners of Eurovision??
> 
> Maybe the 'A' in PNAC actually stood for Australian?


Crazy yes, but there's no way they can win Eurovision because they don't have any neighboring countries to give them the big points, in the time honored way!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh God, I think the reality of Australia on Eurovision just hit me.

Sure, it's a fun idea, bit of a cheeky laugh and they clearly love it so why not let them join in.

But... it's the Australians. Imagine if they win. Imagine if the Australian waltzes in and actually wins the thing straight off the bat. They'll be fucking unbearable!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2015)

This means nothing to me


----------



## ska invita (Feb 12, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> This means nothing to me





not-bono-ever said:


> can I be the first to make some weak pun/ rerefence about how Vienna means nothing to me*?
> 
> *I will need to work on this and its delivery though


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2015)

It means nothing to me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 13, 2015)

Your face means nothing to me.


----------



## maya (Feb 13, 2015)

i don't watch it for the music, it's the whole spectacle and the camp absurdity of it all, like...



and the Eurovision drinking game... let the madness begin!

(my 2p: the british entry will meet their own private Waterloo, again...)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 13, 2015)

omg you've just reminded me I dreamed last night I was in ABBA.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 13, 2015)

maya said:


> i don't watch it for the music, it's the whole spectacle and the camp absurdity of it all, like...
> 
> View attachment 67673
> 
> ...



It's that they look so serious...

Agnetha looks like she's gonna fuckin' cut someone.


----------



## maya (Feb 13, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's that they look so serious...


Five icy cold winter months with no daylight and only vodka, finnish import liquorice pipes (*banned in the EU for resembling real pipes-) and tinned reindeer meatballs for entertainment could drive even the most humorous person to contemplate the meaning of life and death and the slow decline of the record industry. Or write earnest pop ballads about the imminent breakup with your wife.* Overdubbed and with pretty harmonies. It's all in the climate you know.

(*Then lie on a polar bear rug in front of an open fireplace and make people dance to it)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 13, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh God, I think the reality of Australia on Eurovision just hit me.
> 
> Sure, it's a fun idea, bit of a cheeky laugh and they clearly love it so why not let them join in.
> 
> But... it's the Australians. Imagine if they win. Imagine if the Australian waltzes in and actually wins the thing straight off the bat. They'll be fucking unbearable!



Oh, it'll be _fantastic_! They will have _such _ a wonderful time, it'll be lovely to watch  I can't wait!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 14, 2015)

ok, shitty quiz time

what links

This years Eurovision
LIve Aid
Joe Dolce
?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 14, 2015)

Bad music?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 14, 2015)

Too easy, I'm disappointed with myself


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 14, 2015)

and the answer is ?


----------



## rekil (Feb 14, 2015)

Hungary have the wonderfully named "Boggie" in the running with an anti-capitalist but somewhat dreary dirge called "Wars For Nothing" 



Spoiler








Ireland have the nuclear option on the table and have put a tune that's written and performed by Swedes into the national final. It addresses sectarianism and the ISN sex chair row I think.



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Feb 27, 2015)

Victory to Finland, if they win their national final. 

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2015/feb/27/finnish-punk-band-take-punt-eurovision-title

There's even a bit of Spinal Tap style tension (1:20 mark). Pedicurists, the bane of rock'n'rollers the world over. 



Spoiler


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 27, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> ok, shitty quiz time
> 
> what links
> 
> ...




fuck it, the answer is 
midge uuuuuuuuure


----------



## rekil (Feb 27, 2015)

Irish final on atm. I think this 16 year old's have a go Coldplay karaoke will edge it. 



Spoiler


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 27, 2015)

copliker said:


> Victory to Finland, if they win their national final.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2015/feb/27/finnish-punk-band-take-punt-eurovision-title
> 
> ...





Finland have my vote


----------



## rekil (Feb 28, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> Finland have my vote


They won the national final. Lots of furious pricks being flushed out already. 

Interview from a couple of years ago about their documentary here.



Spoiler


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, it'll be a close thing between Finland and Australia. Time to place your bets, gentlepeople.


----------



## rekil (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2015)

I guess my vote will be on spain

http://www.eurovision.tv/save-files...99/49/36/27/8d/37/edurne_amanecer_portada.jpg


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 7, 2015)

Just heard the UK's entry.

NO.

JUST NO.

Okay, so I can dig this 'electro-swing' vibe they've got going on, but it sounds flat and boring.

But whatever, this is the UK, so I don't expect anything that great.

BUT THE WORDS.

THE LYRICS.

"Hey honey, while you're on holiday make sure you don't do anything I don't approve of because you're my woman and I don't want you to hurt your pretty little face because you being pretty is really important to me, and I don't want you to get into any kind of trouble, and remember to do this, and don't do that, because you must remember that I own you, oh and yeah be careful around other guys because they might try to rape you because you're really pretty so be careful, pretty girls can are at risk because men just can't help themselves." "Okay, honey, I love you <3 <3 <3"

Then the wanker goes on and does some scat, which, whatever, but when you're a pasty fucking white twat don't go and purposefully try to sound like Louis fucking Armstrong.

OMFG.

NO.

BURN IT.

BURN IT ALL DOWN.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

I listened to it a second time because it was all what the actual fuck. Anti rape advert in a victim blaming style. Erm. But I think it was more a I'm so insecure and you're only with me because beer goggles and er.

God. And I actually don't mind some electro swing but it's hardly a new and emerging scene.


----------



## rekil (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't see that UK sub-Scooch twee mess travelling well outside private school ukelele societies. 

Slovenia is pretty good. A proper uptempo tune with a bit of air violin and everything. It sounds familiar, like something that was in the charts a few years ago.



Spoiler


----------



## ska invita (Mar 8, 2015)

copliker said:


>



amazing

i think thats a tune PD could get behind 

BTW theres a jamaican gang called Scare Dem
http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/latestnews/-Scare-Dem--gang-leader-among-eight-charged-by-the-Police

not sure if related to the dancehall crew Scare Dem http://www.allmusic.com/artist/scare-dem-crew-mn0000310201/biography

anyhow, whenever i think of PD i think of it as Prole Dem [verb]


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 8, 2015)

copliker said:


> I don't see that UK sub-Scooch twee mess travelling well outside private school ukelele societies.
> 
> Slovenia is pretty good. A proper uptempo tune with a bit of air violin and everything. It sounds familiar, like something that was in the charts a few years ago.
> 
> ...



It does. Adele?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just had a quick listen to a few and I like Latvia the best so far



Spoiler: Latvia


----------



## rekil (Mar 8, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> It does. Adele?


No I'm thinking of two blokes, somebody and somebody, that had a hit 5 or 6 years ago. I like the "You heated up my heart when it was frozen" line. Her bloke is essentially a sort of "microwave of love".


----------



## Lurdan (Mar 9, 2015)

copliker said:


> I like the "You heated up my heart when it was frozen" line. Her bloke is essentially a sort of "microwave of love".


Thought she was singing "You gotta let me heal your aching tongue" but it seems not. I think the vocal mannerism is a little annoying.

Italy's video made me chuckle.


Spoiler







Think I like it best so far. (Probably helps it's not in English tho  )


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 9, 2015)

UK entry is "nightmarish" in the sense that it is very very catchy but not in a good way.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 9, 2015)

it featured on london local news tonight and its absolute shit. It always is.


----------



## rekil (Mar 9, 2015)

Lurdan said:


> Thought she was singing "You gotta let me heal your aching tongue" but it seems not. I think the vocal mannerism is a little annoying.
> 
> Italy's video made me chuckle.
> 
> ...



The Italians are well established and hot faves. 

Ireland is 350/1 on betfair. I expect the odds will be slashed so it'd be possible to at least cover a stake if/when the price drops.


----------



## Lurdan (Mar 10, 2015)

copliker said:


> The Italians are well established and hot faves.


Well on recent form if I like them they're screwed


----------



## youngian (Mar 10, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> UK entry is "nightmarish" in the sense that it is very very catchy but not in a good way.


Its waffely versatile though
 Notice also how the white plate on the red table resembles an Austrian flag.

Speaking of Australia, they do have Eurovision form as honoury poms; Olivia Newton-John (4th in 1974) and 2nd place Gina G


----------



## rekil (Mar 10, 2015)

Lurdan said:


> Well on recent form if I like them they're screwed


Don't think it matters at this point. Austria's opening price was 80/1 or something last year.

The German winner fucked them off in a highly irregular but somewhat calculated loneliness of the long distance runner fashion and refused to go. Decent tune and all.

 



Spoiler


----------



## ska invita (May 17, 2015)

semi finals on tuesday and thursday


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2015)

Are these semi-final songs the same as the actual final songs? Of course they are, right? I think it might spoil it to listen twice the surprise of the first few bars is a big part of the fun for me


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Are these semi-final songs the same as the actual final songs? Of course they are, right? I think it might spoil it to listen twice the surprise of the first few bars is a big part of the fun for me


yeah but there are tracks youll hear tongiht (the funny shit ones) which you WONT hear at the final


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

There's always some gem that doesn't get through.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Ah crap, I replied on the wrong thread earlier 

Won't catch me out again


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> There's always some gem that doesn't get through.


or 6


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Ah sod it, one drag of tonight is that we'll have to suffer Scott Mills' poor attempts to be Wogan/Norton. He just comes across as catty, without any wit...


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

Pretty. I'm stoned enough I think.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Right, had a minor panic when I realised there were no mixers but I've cobbled something together with hot chocolate powder, milk and kahlua so I'm ready to get my Eurovision on


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Did we comment on how Bond-theme this is last year? We must have...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

I love this song just as much today as when she won with it last year <3


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

I like the wavy lights


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

I could not love Conchita more.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Oh, so it'll be good then


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Moldova's outfits


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

I think my vote is already decided


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

All the outfits are on point this year


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

We're back to proper nuts costumes! Yaaay! 

Has that Greek performer performed in previous years?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Conchita looking gorgeous, must admit.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Goosebumps


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Cracking opening for a heat.

Hopefully Saturday will be on the money.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

"Retribution, you were warned" - is that saying we were warned that retribution would be enacted, or that retribution the very concept itself was warned? Personally I prefer the latter


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 19, 2015)

Hosts all look very orange, maybe it's my TV


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

We can't vote. Well goddammit.

Frankly we'd all vote for Moldova and Finland.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> We can't vote. Well goddammit.
> 
> Frankly we'd all vote for Moldova and Finland.



Just like for Poland last year. Absolutely NO idea why at all.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

This year is going to be _goood_


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

"Remind me why we're not together"

Mate, you've only got three minutes on stage.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Buuuurn


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

I jolly well hope we get closeups of the dudes' arses too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

That move will never be as good as it was the first time.

#bucksfizzforever


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Pretty half-arsed gymnastics at the end.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Still doesn't beat S&M Norway from a decade or so ago.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

He's not even from Molodova - blatant cheating


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

red rose said:


> Pretty half-arsed gymnastics at the end.


Ha, I thought so too! Looked rather school talent show


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Smoke machine, take a drink!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Before you start slagging this song off, apparently it's about the Armenian massacre...

Careful now.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

ooh this one reminds me its good to put subtitles on


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Got an interesting "Once Upon A Time" theme Armenia for this year.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Are the entries taking this '60 years of Eurovision' a theme? So far we've Moldova's early 90s-early 00s mash-up, now we've got Armenia's 60s/70s capes


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2015)

Bit worthy.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

crap no subtitles on iplayer


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

tommers said:


> Bit worthy.


Samantha Janus.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Flashiest and strobiest Eurovision entry ever?

That's a pretty serious claim


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

I want their coats and hat


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Samantha Janus.


You are.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

red rose said:


> Flashiest and strobiest Eurovision entry ever?
> 
> That's a pretty serious claim


Especially coming straight after Moldova


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

A Lorde/Lordi mashup. I'd pay good money for that.


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

Gosh.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Quite catchy Belgium, I like.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

A solid, decent offering from Belgium.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

So now it's time for the 80s update...


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

He's making me think of that misfits prog a bit.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

earnest backingvocalist with the beard


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Good song, like the Sister-Act-style shrugging from the back up dancers.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> He's making me think of that misfits prog a bit.



He's not going invisible anytime soon, sadly


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Belgium my fave so far. Solid if boring, but also an undercurrent of unhinged.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> A solid, decent offering from Belgium.


I feel like it's _almost_ interesting; some interesting ideas but ultimately a bit weak and ropey.

Ooh, the Dutch have been strong in the past couple of years.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Not often watched the semi finals, are the commentators always this irritating?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Mid-late 90s indie...


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

How did we manage before the interactive floor


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

This sounds suspiciously familiar in places


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

I hate this.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Not often watched the semi finals, are the commentators always this irritating?


Yes. Scott Mills is a bit useless, bit of a shame Mel Go.... um, &Sue, is following suit.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> This sounds suspiciously familiar in places


I was thinking that.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 19, 2015)

wai ai, wai ai man - Geordie lyrics


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> This sounds suspiciously familiar in places





red rose said:


> I was thinking that.





Lord Camomile said:


> Mid-late 90s indie...


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

im all out of faith
this is how i feel


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

waye-aye man


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Interesting choices from the camera person there.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


>



snap!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yes. Scott Mills is a bit useless, bit of a shame Mel Go.... um, &Sue, is following suit.



Graham Norton makes me laugh to an extent, but these two are a bit too annoying for my own good.

Not keen with the Dutch.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

ska invita said:


> im all out of faith
> this is how i feel



Just because my thread is better than your thread.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

"This band make no secret of the fact.." - why the fuck would they, Scott?!


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Oh fuck the learning disabilities angle, I see why Finland are favourites  Again


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

This is brilliant


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Just because my thread is better than your thread.


 its true
im lying naked and ashamed


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

This time they're not even singing in English


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Finland following in their tradition of kicking ballads in the balls.

Lacked the bombast of Lordi, though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

I just did the "clapping even though they're thousands of miles away" thing


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

ska invita said:


> its true
> im lying naked and ashamed



pics or gtfo


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Finland following in their tradition of kicking ballads in the balls.






Vintage Paw said:


> Lacked the bombast of Lordi, though.


Pfft, bombast! It had raw energy


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

How fucking fast did she get her hair cut?!


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Someone sack whoever is controlling the cameras ffs 

Conchita's outfit is incredible!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Oh god. Belgium's lead singer is the most adorable thing that has ever lived.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

looking very princey


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Ha! Conchita's even got a bit of wit and charm to her - "that was lovely, my French is non-existing"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh god. Belgium's lead singer is the most adorable thing that has ever lived.


Oh, he is _not!_


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Greece will never top the guys in kilts.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Wind machine.

Do we have an official bingo scorecard?


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

poor greece ~ tough times out there eh


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Booooooooooooored.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

take me out of this thorny hell?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Somewhat riding on Conchita's coat tails here, aren't we Greece?


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Wind machine.
> 
> Do we have an official bingo scorecard?


I made one last year but only for the final sadly, this year I am just drinking whenever there's strobe/wind/pyro etc.  Belgium nearly killed me.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

im farting tears?


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

key change {tick}


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

ska invita said:


> poor greece ~ tough times out there eh


The cynical would categorise this as another "consciously not good enough to win but not bad enough to be blatant about it" entry.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

All that hair treatment only to be bulldozed by the wind machine.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

THAT'S NOT HIS SHADOW!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Gosh. I like this.


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

I feel like 'our' entry is woeful.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Ours is a fucking shambles. I'm morally against it as a feminist


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

This isn't an original song! It was hymn no. 4 in Come and Praise


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Ok, so he's changed the words and the melody, but he's not fooling me


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

C-list pop-star and his entourage?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Yet to see our entry, I'll wait until Saturday to understand why we will probably only get 4 points from Malta or something.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

I've been deliberately avoiding ours until Saturday, I take it we're as on-point as usual 

Also FYR Macedonia is dirge, flat dirge.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Very boyband.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Wait, does he have a gaffa tape tie?!


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

that shirt


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Dear lord


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 19, 2015)

Every moment will hurt, from the last to the first.

Oh yeah.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

This moment certainly hurts...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Is this a song about a relationship with an older lover?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

I like the bit where he says "my heart is beating like a sdkjlgfskjgb drums"

But that's it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Is this a song about a relationship with an older lover?



Shoulda just gone with  an up-to-date version of "From May to December."


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

They nodded! They NODDED!!


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

bounce with me!


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

I'm almost glad my partner only lasted half an hour before going upstairs to watch a film, if he'd seen Macedonia's entry I'd never be able to convert him to Eurovision.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

YES to #Srb from me.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

This could be a strong contender... A bit on the nose, but still...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Hmm, deducted points for spider dance


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

This is my winner.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Oh wow, go on darling!

Good switch to the beat there


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

She can fucking hit those notes 

Bonus points for man awkwardly crouch-walking across the stage in pursuit of the camera.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 19, 2015)

She's simply Divine


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Um, I think she just thanked Australia...


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

With his topknot.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Not going to lie, when that girl opened the package for the postcards, I thought it was a Shisha pen.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

yeah that was strong


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

red rose said:


> Bonus points for man awkwardly crouch-walking across the stage in pursuit of the camera.


NO 


Lord Camomile said:


> Hmm, deducted points for spider dance



Have to agree with Mills that I think she missed a couple of notes, but was still a very impressive performance and I think goes to the top against Finland.

Ooh, I like her dress.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Well this is boring as hell coming after that.


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

I like the floor.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well this is boring as hell coming after that.


you warmonger


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well this is boring as hell coming after that.


Yeah, it is a bit unfortunate with the running order.

The guitar part's kinda nice though.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I like the floor.



not a good sign


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Who decides the running order for these songs? We had something rather pop tastic, to this girl just standing here.


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

I think this is one of those songs that if it does well makes me feel the cultural/popular gulf.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

ska invita said:


> you warmonger


"Do you know how many innocent, are hiding from punishment?"

It sounds like they're hunting for them


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

It's a pleasant enough song. Not very Euroviszh though.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

big snare hits going to come in?


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's a pleasant enough song. Not very Euroviszh though.


It's an anti-war tune. Why do love war?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Who decides the running order for these songs? We had something rather pop tastic, to this girl just standing here.


Pretty sure it's random/lottery.



Vintage Paw said:


> It's a pleasant enough song. Not very Euroviszh though.


Samantha Janus.


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Who decides the running order for these songs? We had something rather pop tastic, to this girl just standing here.





> As the previous two years, it was up to the producers of the shows to come up with a running order for the Semi-Finals. It was approved by the EBU Executive Supervisor Jon Ola Sand and the Chairman of the Reference Group, Dr. Frank Dieter Freiling.



http://www.eurovision.tv/page/news?id=running_order_of_semi-finals_revealed


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

STOP TELLING PEOPLE WHAT THEY'RE ABOUT TO SEE MILLS, YOU CUNT!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

red rose said:


> STOP TELLING PEOPLE WHAT THEY'RE ABOUT TO SEE MILLS, YOU CUNT!


Right?! "Hey, hey, I know what's coming because I'm special and have seen it before".

Piss off


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Gosh. if your ekg looks like that please seek your physician's opinion post haste.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Pretty sure it's random/lottery.
> 
> Samantha Janus.





wtfftw said:


> http://www.eurovision.tv/page/news?id=running_order_of_semi-finals_revealed


....or not


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

"Time is like thunder"  

Now, I know physics was never my strongest subject...


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Violinist stealing the camera light there.


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> ....or not


I looked it up earlier so had the info in another tab


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

I'M FUCKING VIOLINING, MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Violinist stealing the camera light there.


Seemed more like the camera was being shoved at her face tbh...


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Oh Russia with another peace anthem, that's good


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Samantha Janus.


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

I'm going to try and remember to mute Mills.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Y'know, in today's society a million voices really isn't that much.

I'm pretty sure Russell Brand has more Twitter followers...


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

That's it, I'm adding "stuff projected onto extra big skirt" to my bingo card/drinking game.


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

Wind machine under her dress? Dolphins?


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

a little bit of politics


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

She's got a great voice.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I'm going to try and remember to mute Mills.


Please say you mean in real life.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

red rose said:


> That's it, I'm adding "stuff projected onto extra big skirt" to my bingo card/drinking game.


It's almost as if you're trying to find reasons to drink


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 19, 2015)

I could see this one winning. If it wasn't Russia.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

"Hey, Eurovision! We're really sorry about last year, here's a nice song about being nice!

NOW VOTE FOR US OR FEEL OUR WRATH "


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 19, 2015)

"As if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced."

It's the Alderaan entry.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Audience participation encouraged with clappy drum interlude. Canny.


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

I guess they've done the champion ice skater previously.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

I didn't hate that tbh...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Shameless emotional blackmail from Australia there


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

Not sure a white noise suit is the best move.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

If Australia win, do we have to ship half of Europe over to Melbourne next year?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

"Why do you think the Australians love Eurovision so much?"

BECAUSE ITS JUST FUCKING FANTASTIC


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

"How do you deal with the nerves? ANSWER QUICKLY "


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

An S Club 7 track? Fantastic.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

I am suspicious of a smile that big


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

This is catchy.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Almost reminiscent of The Monkees or the Beach Boys


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Getting a bit of an Alphabeat feel with these, nice jolly tune. Might not be a favourite but makes me smile.

GO ON DENMARK, BIG UP THE GINGERS


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

All their faces annoy me tho


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Right, so now we have the 50s.

I'm not letting this go. This is a Buzzfeed article in the making. "14 songs from Eurovision 2015 that should have been entered in previous years. You WON'T believe number seven! DON'T TRY TO SAY YOU WILL! YOU WILL NOT!! ARE YOU CALLING ME A LIAR?! "


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is catchy.


so is syphilis


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

"A dead ringer for Prince Harry"
"Really?"
"Yeah, a little bit"

So... _not_ a dead ringer then.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Damn right there's a lot of cloaks, Eurovision should have a minimum cloak requirement frankly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Can I have a consonant please, Carol?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 19, 2015)

She'll do for me!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

I have an authentic Victorian cloak that looks like that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Oooh, she lost key there.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have an authentic Victorian cloak that looks like that.


Are you sure? Might want to check it's still where you think it is


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

No, Albania! No! 

Go back to Tirana and have a good long think about what you've done.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oooh, she lost key there.


all over the place this one


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oooh, she lost key there.


Sadly, I'm not sure she's ever found the key. The performance has been the musical equivalent of standing at the door patting your pockets.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

That was supposed to sound more "go to your bedroom and think about what you've done" and less "go back to your own country!"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

red rose said:


> That was supposed to sound more "go to your bedroom and think about what you've done" and less "go back to your own country!"


You've clearly taken to Kent well


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Judging by the photos and earnest tone this is another we're not allowed to mock, right?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Hang on, he's switched to English!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Apparently the song is about all the Romanians coming over here and stealing our jobs. Or thereabouts.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hang on, he's switched to English!


Clearly you've muted Mills too, he said that before they started.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Did the backing group see his broach and decide to mock it themselves with their own mildly stupid accessories?

For fuck's sake you two, you're only broadcasting to the UK, you don't have to have the same broad fucking humour that the main presenters who are trying to appeal to multiple nations do!!


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Oh yes, I already love this


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Well damn.

This is unexpected.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 19, 2015)

Goth claxon!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

red rose said:


> Clearly you've muted Mills too, he said that before they started.


Haven't muted it, but fair to say I haven't been paying attention to the interludes...


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Wind machines are very popular in there. Either that or a window is open somewhere.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Looks like a baddie from a Willow rip-off.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Okay, all my votes go to Serbia and Georgia.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Must say she is stunning, and the outfit goes well for her. Not my favourite song but got a voice and a half.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Alternatively:


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Okay, all my votes go to Serbia and Georgia.


+finland and belgium get a mention

Serbia in the lead though shirley


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 19, 2015)

Terrific pants. And not just the song!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

ska invita said:


> +finland and belgium get a mention



yes, definitely.

Gosh. Who to root for?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Conchita has two microphones - belt and braces.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> yes, definitely.
> 
> Gosh. Who to root for?


serbia

(and finland)


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> yes, definitely.
> 
> Gosh. Who to root for?


Finland aaaaaand... bugger, "this is me" woman. Who was that?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Finland aaaaaand... bugger, "this is me" woman. Who was that?



Serbia. <3


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Serbia, Finland, Georgia, and a shoutout to Estonia for tonight.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

There we go then, Finalnd and Serbia.

Only we can't vote  Come the final...

Estonia's song was creepy, right?  Not as much as Moldova's, but still a bit "something's not quite right".


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Belarus shouldn't go through simply for promoting poor scientific understanding.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

im bored of the serbian tune already though


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

ska invita said:


> im bored of the serbian tune already though



A pox on your house


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Jesus this is tedious, I used to like all the silly filler bits.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> A pox on your house


i dont think tis going to hold up to heavy rotation


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Yeah, this Sue person is irritating.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Is this our entry? I actually can't place their accents


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 19, 2015)

Eurovision Bake Off


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

I want to perform in Eurovision just to see how all the TV channels pitch this crap to the performers.

"You're the entry for Moldova? We want you to come to a cake shop and be patronised by one of our presenters. Alright?"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

How many of these must these poor fuckers had to do?


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Ok I liked Macedonia's guy


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

red rose said:


> I want to perform in Eurovision just to see how all the TV channels pitch this crap to the performers.
> 
> "You're the entry for Moldova? We want you to come to a cake shop and be patronised by one of our presenters. Alright?"



Part of me thinks we are the only ones who are this irritating. As much as I would like to win Eurovision, I feel like we would be awful at hosting.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> How many of these must these poor fuckers had to do?


it was a choice between this and prison and the sensible ones chose prison.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Oh, they're actually putting who they are on screen 

What, you actually expect me to pay attention?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it was a choice between this and prison and the sensible ones chose prison.


Oh, ho! Eurovision lurker! Eurovision lurker!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

"Come on Electric Velvet"

*snigger*


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

He created a spreadsheet for all Eurovision entries? A man after my own heart


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

I'm the only person watching the Shit Mills bit aren't I?


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

red rose said:


> I'm the only person watching the Shit Mills bit aren't I?


im listenign to dark tunes on the dark thread
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/lets-get-dark.334993/#post-13898889


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

I am,I just can't be bothered to feel anything about it.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

red rose said:


> I'm the only person watching the Shit Mills bit aren't I?



Got slightly distracted, but it's shit isn't it?


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Utterly


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

Dr eurovision - this guy did a phd on eurovsion or some shit a few years ago - hes gone far


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

Do we get to see some of the seven now?


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

disappointing lack of very shit tunes this year so far

its too good


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Also adding a bonus "drink when someone mixes up Austria and Australia" section to my game.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Jesus christ on a tandem bike that old entry was creepy


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

"Born in Australia" - Gina G was just actually Australian, wasn't she? She wasn't someone who was born over there but lived here from an early age


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

The Scientist by Coldplay is apparently Austria's entry.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

After all the pyrotechnics of the past few years, Austria's candles almost have more of an impact.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

I actually like a bit of the genre sometimes referred to as electro-swing, but that was a bit disappointing...


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Well out entry looks shit, from first glances.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

They're singing opera while recreating George McFly's punch from BttF?! Okay...!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Fuck the UK entry with its dubious gender wank.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

the big 5 are all drab
serbia looking strong right now


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Australia taking this surprisingly seriously, apparently.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

I kinda liked Australia's, in a strange way.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

shit serbia are 50/1 right now! http://www.oddschecker.com/tv/eurovision/winner


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Yes, let's check with the Executive Supervisor


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

I love the fact the Albanians got their own handsign based on their flag


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Fuck the UK entry with its dubious gender wank.


I just read the lyrics online.  It's almost like the complete opposite of "Baby Its Cold Outside" but still with creepy sexist themes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Earnestness clearly popular with Europe this year


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

How the fuck is the voting working?!


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

How the actual fuck did Albania get through?!


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

sus results


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2015)

Belgium


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

FUCK YOU EUROPE, FUCK YOU


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Well, Finland didn't make it. That's sad. But very happy Serbia and Georgia did.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

public votes are only one bit - theres all the "expert votes"
remember sus votes last year now too


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

So Albania go through, but no Finland. YOU FOOLS.


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Oh that thing is an _eye_


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

I'm genuinely surprised Finland didn't get through.

Shame Netherlands didn't make it, but wasn't anywhere near as strong as the past couple of years.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 19, 2015)

No Denmark, thankfully


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

Is there a bit of a thing between these two...?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

"The semi on Thursday is the big one"

*snigger*


----------



## red rose (May 19, 2015)

Very glassy stare from Mills there...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

red rose said:


> Oh that thing is an _eye_



Benign Sauron.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

might not be around on thursday or saturday  go on without me........


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2015)

I'll be working until 8:30pm on Thursday 


ska invita said:


> might not be around on thursday or saturday  go on without me........


Not the final! Nooooooo!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 19, 2015)

And now for some truly awful tunes - Simply Red are on Later...


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Benign Sauron.



Sauron before Tory control turned him into a evil mofo.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'll be working until 8:30pm on Thursday
> Not the final! Nooooooo!


i might be near a tv on saturday - but with some eurosceptics...we'll see


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

I'm getting excited for Saturday. I might have to get some nibbles in.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

I'm throwing as many votes as I can justify at this on Saturday


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm throwing as many votes as I can justify at this on Saturday



i found an online betting site giving 100/1 on it ! im really tempted to stick some money on


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2015)

Damn it.  We have a big family gathering for many 50th's this saturday.  One of said people has insisted that we make Saturday a bloody Eurovision evening, with accompanying food and drink, everyone taking one country each.  And everyone#'s taken  the decent countries so I'm left with eastern bloody europe, and not even the parts that make vodka 

It's making me feel all UKIPy, the bastard


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i found an online betting site giving 100/1 on it ! im really tempted to stick some money on


serbia shortened to 20/1 - 35/1 across most bookies
betfair still offering 47/1 though


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 20, 2015)

Not surprised to find out that I am the only one in my college to of watched Eurovision, so here I am bragging about how amazing it was, and everyone else is like "That's a bit gay isn't it?"

The fools obviously prefer the dramatic tensions of X Factor.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 20, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> "That's a bit gay isn't it?"



"Yes, yes it is. Your point, caller?"


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2015)

Im not sure its particularly camp to be honest. Its just  European. And fabulous 

I mainly tune in for particularly shit tunes (somewhat in short supply so far)


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 20, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i found an online betting site giving 100/1 on it ! im really tempted to stick some money on


What site's that?! Deffo worth a quid each way at that price, or even half that. I don't like it myself but can see it doing well.

Edit - ok just seen your later post!


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> What site's that?! Deffo worth a quid each way at that price, or even half that. I don't like it myself but can see it doing well.
> 
> Edit - ok just seen your later post!


http://www.oddschecker.com/tv/eurovision/winner
Serbian odds coming down by the minute - best price is 38-1 at the mo


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 20, 2015)

belboid said:


> Damn it.  We have a big family gathering for many 50th's this saturday.  One of said people has insisted that we make Saturday a bloody Eurovision evening, with accompanying food and drink, everyone taking one country each.  And everyone#'s taken  the decent countries so I'm left with eastern bloody europe, and not even the parts that make vodka
> 
> It's making me feel all UKIPy, the bastard


Check out the Slovenian one, it's a belter!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Just heard the UK's entry.
> 
> NO.
> 
> ...




Why all the politico angst?  You are taking it way too seriously. Its a catchy tune and I think it will do quite well.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

Russia are 3/1 on some betting outlets. WHY IS THIS?


----------



## Libertad (May 21, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Russia are 3/1 on some betting outlets. WHY IS THIS?



Russians having a flutter?


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Russia are 3/1 on some betting outlets. WHY IS THIS?


the russian song went down very well in first semi and russia has a core vote of ex-soviet states etc


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> I think it will do quite well.



i predict a total of 17 points


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

ska invita said:


> the russian song went down very well in first semi and russia has a core vote of ex-soviet states etc



Didn't think it was really any good, but obviously the rest of Europe notably seem to think much different to us, so I must just have a different opinion. Serbia now down to 20/1


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Didn't think it was really any good, but obviously the rest of Europe notably seem to think much different to us, so I must just have a different opinion. Serbia now down to 20/1


no i wasnt impressed, but the crowd liked it as did dr eurovision
i thought it was an obvious state-selected attempt to paint Russia as bringers of peace - oldskool proper ganda
the singer sang well tbf to her


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

So Russia gets booed one year but then all is forgiven, while we remain out in the cold with a pittance of votes?!

Shenanigans!!   

(The merits of our entries should not be factored in, obviously  )


----------



## flypanam (May 21, 2015)

belboid said:


> Damn it.  We have a big family gathering for many 50th's this saturday.  One of said people has insisted that we make Saturday a bloody Eurovision evening, with accompanying food and drink, everyone taking one country each.  And everyone#'s taken  the decent countries so I'm left with eastern bloody europe, and not even the parts that make vodka
> 
> It's making me feel all UKIPy, the bastard



You need plum brandy.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 21, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i predict a total of 17 points



Ok I am predicting that the UK will get more than three times that amount of points. Does 60 points get you a top half of the scoreboard finish ?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

Are we ready for tonight's semi?

Just been listening to Serbia again. It's growing on me more and more. It's great to belt out. It has growling. It has a crescendo. It has positivity. It has everything. It's not quite on the level of Rise Like a Phoenix, but not much could be. I'm trying to get tumblr onboard. It's made for the tumblr generation. I shall engineer their bloc voting!


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> Why all the politico angst?  You are taking it way too seriously. Its a catchy tune and I think it will do quite well.


Fuck that, it's a valid point.  Other countries are singing about tolerance and how it's ok to be different and our entry is full of patriarchal nonsense.  Just because they've sampled a genre of music from the 1930s doesn't mean they should also adopt the values of the 1930s


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

red rose - All hail the glow cloud


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

OMFG how did I not see that!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Only occurred to me this evening


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

And yes, I have tweeted Night Vale


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

I love the postcards, they're always so twee and cheesy


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Whoops, I think she forgot her steps there.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

This will do well. Nice and poppy, upbeat, sweet, kissing, breaks. Good good.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

Not sure about the background banjo. But I can forgive it. This is catchy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

It's got better, but have thought it's a bit weak in every dept. except the set.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

"I gave her some honey on the red carpet" - sweet jaysis...


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

I'm having trouble paying attention to this one, it's a bit dull.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

No way is she ever 17.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

This is a fairly solid song, though don't think it's got enough to win.

Just what Ireland are after, probably


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

red rose said:


> I'm having trouble paying attention to this one, it's a bit dull.


This is from the country that gave us Enya, remember


----------



## wtfftw (May 21, 2015)

Bit boring really.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Right, I gotta go close the desk, will have to catch up with the songs I miss during the 'chat'.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 21, 2015)

That was some boring shit Ireland


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

What even is this? This is weird. He's so chuffed to be there. And also looks like a precocious little shit.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

This is in no way as interesting as Mills made it out to be.


----------



## wtfftw (May 21, 2015)

Love shine a light in every corner of the world.


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2015)

Oh, there are more, I thought they'd done with the semi-finals.  I dont think I'm going to need to learn any San Marinese cuisine for saturday


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> What even is this? This is weird. He's so chuffed to be there. And also looks like a precocious little shit.



To be fair to San Marino they probably pick the contestants Hunger Games style, and if they lose they are beheaded in a football ground for everyone to see.

The beauty of Eurovision!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

How very bizarre. I can't work out that song at all.


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> To be fair to San Marino they probably pick the contestants Hunger Games style, and if they lose they are beheaded in a football ground for everyone to see.
> 
> The beauty of Eurovision!


shorely the winners get to escape with a quick decapitation, the losers have to die a thousand deaths live on telly


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

I quite like this


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

If youclose your eyes to this song and ignore the singing, the musics quite nice.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

Surprisingly, I liked that.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Although the stage setup makes it look a bit like a Montenegran _Addicted To Love_


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 21, 2015)

They're saving the best ones for later tonight. Aren't they?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

belboid said:


> shorely the winners get to escape with a quick decapitation, the losers have to die a thousand deaths live on telly



If they lose the families have to do it, winners have to go through the 12 districts of San Marino and say how proud they are of their victory, defeating the likes of Sweden and Moldova.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Malta throwing all the special effects at their performance.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

And nobody in Europe understood what Molly just said.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Aaaaaaand we're back in the arena.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

What is up with Eurovision this year? Where are the dubstep spacemen and the people trapped in perspex boxes and people making boats out of their costumes?

They're doing cool stuff like bungee jumping and parachuting in their postcards and doing fuck all on stage!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Is he singing about a toddler tantrum?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

red rose said:


> What is up with Eurovision this year? Where are the dubstep spacemen and the people trapped in perspex boxes and people making boats out of their costumes?
> 
> They're doing cool stuff like bungee jumping and parachuting in their postcards and doing fuck all on stage!


It's continuing the growing trend to X-Factor acts. There are fewer and fewer interesting acts every year


----------



## wtfftw (May 21, 2015)

Quite duet heavy this year.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

"...a monster like meeeee."

Reckon he voted Tory.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Darth Vader's teenage daughter...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

This is more like it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

Honestly, if your song doesn't have key change, go the fuck home.


----------



## wtfftw (May 21, 2015)

Come on Portugal. When did they last get through?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Well-known singing technique of lifting your leg to hit the high notes - clearly classically trained.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

They have been taught how to make love to the camera


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

"Hope Never Dies." Tell that to everyone who didn't vote Tory.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

Gosh, this is a very duet heavy year.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Is the set sponsored by a mobile phone company?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

Shoes are sooooo 2014


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Um....


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Yay Eurovision


----------



## wtfftw (May 21, 2015)

Did he buy his trainers special?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Backstreet's back, alright!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

What. Has. He. Got. On. His. Feet. (apart from the blood of countless Palestinians)


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

You can get them in TK Maxx


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

"I'm the king of fun, let me show you how we do it"


----------



## wtfftw (May 21, 2015)

I like this best so far.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

I hate that I want to vote for Israel.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

red rose said:


> You can get them in TK Maxx


Not after tonight!

#fashion #trending #justinbieber #wrongmedium


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

Well, Israel's entry wasnt too bad.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

This is like a perfume advert.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

This is fucking cracking.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Dammit, I think my feed is behind everyone else


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Not after tonight!
> 
> #fashion #trending #justinbieber #wrongmedium



You forgot #kony2012


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 21, 2015)

It's the Latvian FKA Twigs


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Well, at least this is a bit different.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

I want this to do really well. Not as well as Serbia, but 2nd please.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

She can really sing.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 21, 2015)

red rose said:


> Fuck that, it's a valid point.  Other countries are singing about tolerance and how it's ok to be different and our entry is full of patriarchal nonsense.  Just because they've sampled a genre of music from the 1930s doesn't mean they should also adopt the values of the 1930s



No they don't have to adopt the values of the 1930s, but there is something of wit and cruelty quite inherent in 1920s and 1930s music so it kind of suits the lyrics.  Do not male jealousy and attempts to keep women 'under control' exist in the real world, so are songs about this aspect of life somehow completely off limits.  In any case there is enough side and winks in the delivery of the song (eg the use of the word 'hon') to suggest that the woman singer is not completely docile. Some of the dresses are flapperesque (associated with a early period of female emancipation)  I suppose there was an also an element of reaction of men trying to put women back into their 'place' despite the increased freedom of dress and travel for (rich) women associated with the those times.  But essentially its period-piece fun. Don't try and take it too seriously.  Whether or not it gets any points is a different matter. Lets see. I have predicted 50-60 points.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Ok I know who I'm voting for tonight


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

I'm waiting for the year someone enters a busker with an acoustic guitar and a loop pedal - I would very much enjoy that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

These dancers are bonkers and great. Douze points.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Fucking hell, most crowbarred key change so far?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> No they don't have to adopt the values of the 1930s, but there is something of wit and cruelty quite inherent in 1920s and 1930s music so it kind of suits the lyrics.  Do not male jealousy and attempts to keep women 'under control' exist in the real world, so are songs about this aspect of life somehow completely off limits.  In any case there is enough side and winks in the delivery of the song to suggest that the woman singer is not completely docile. Some of the dresses are flapperesque (associated with a early period of female emancipation)  I suppose there was an also an element of reaction of men trying to put women back into their 'place' despite the increased freedom of dress and travel for (rich) women associated with the those times.  But essentially its period-piece fun. Don't try and take it too seriously.  Whether or not it gets any points is a different matter. Lets see. I have predicted 50-60 points.



God, don't you hate it when feminists don't have a sense of humour.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Are Iceland going to space?  They look prepared for it in their jumpsuits.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

THEY MADE HER A FAIRY.

AUSTRIA, TAKE ME, I MUST FIND MY FAIRY SIDE.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

This is another one where there's lots of noises being thrown together to create a sort of auido-mush. It has the sense of being powerful while being little of the sort.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 21, 2015)

This one's much better on the preview video


----------



## wtfftw (May 21, 2015)

I want it to end.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

And time for a break...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

She was adorbs, but the song didn't do it for me.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

This is more cringeworthy than Albania.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

This stage act is wonderful. Not feeling the song though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

That'll get some votes. Bit more interesting when the tempo picked up.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

"Heroes of Our Time" is more like self-congratulatory wank as opposed to Serbia's truly positive "Beauty Never Lies."


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 21, 2015)

I'm bummed that we couldn't vote on Tuesday but we can do tonight for this load of bollox


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Subtitles: GUITAR SOLO


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

"It doesn't matter if I'm wrong or right" - yes it bloody does!  People need to stop believing this!


----------



## wtfftw (May 21, 2015)

I appreciate that she has matched her eye shadow to her outfit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> I'm bummed that we couldn't vote on Tuesday but we can do tonight for this load of bollox


I'm pretty sure this happened last year too, there was a far stronger semi* and we weren't allowed to vote in it 





*fnar, etc.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

I feel like that every year tbh, if there were two christmas eves and I was only allowed to take part in one I would ALWAYS feel like the other christmas eve was the better one, even if they were both great.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

Someone painted the screen olden times.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Sometimes the sun goes 'round the moon...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

red rose said:


> Sometimes the sun goes 'round the moon...


I was just thinking "no, it sounds like the other one...", before I realised I was thinking of the same song


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

File this under "songs that express weird sentiments"


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Loving the subtitle attempts to repeat what Mel is saying.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Violin mimist


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

It's like they forgot to put the CGI over the motion capture suit


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

Zee-Zoo-Zaa-Zee

Repeat throughout this performance, female vocals.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Woman in the diamante catsuit is stealing the show


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

That was fascinating.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

Bit of a fucking difference from what Poland gave us last year.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Mills: Last year Poland returned to the competition with a bang, and had the most viewed video of all time
Me *struggles to remember*
Mills: Something something butter churners
Me: Ohhhh yeah...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Advert for Lenor? 

edit: damn, BBC Eurovision twitter just said the same thing


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

Belongs in a Miyazaki film.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaawwwwwwwn.

There are just too many that are similar, safe MoR stuff.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Conchita used to do a cabaret turn, right? Seems like good groundwork for this.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 21, 2015)

A bit of a poor selection this year, nothing really bonkers/silly/WTF.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 21, 2015)

I wouldn't waste 16p on any of that shit. In fact against tonight's lot I think the UK one might have a chance, it's at least a bit different, even if it it is crap.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

My votes are for Portugal and Latvia tonight.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> My votes are for Portugal and Latvia tonight.


Yeah, fair shout I think.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

I've gone for Azerbaijan and Slovenia


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Much like with the general election and local/national, I wish we had two votes for song and set design.

#brokensystem


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> My votes are for Portugal and Latvia tonight.



Add Sweden and I will say theyre the only 3 who can do alright for Saturdays final. Everyone else was awful.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

This is worse than the Strictly VTs, and that's saying something...


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> This is worse than the Strictly VTs, and that's saying something...



Have you seen the Family Fortunes, especially All Stars? Thats like a disease.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Have you seen the Family Fortunes, especially All Stars? Thats like a disease.


ITV is watched only for football, and even then under duress.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

This is horrific and amazing. This little montage is what Eurovision is all about


----------



## wtfftw (May 21, 2015)

Ow.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

No. No, no, no.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

Up tempo? UP TEMPO?!

Shes a funny host.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Mel needs to stop shortening names that shouldn't be shortened.

"Conchits"
"Dr Eurovis"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

"Hey person whose first language isn't English, here's some words such as 'mesmeric' and 'teal' to get your noggin around"


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

What does he mean about Ireland being reigning Eurovision champions? Surely the fact that he's in Austria would contradict that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

red rose said:


> What does he mean about Ireland being reigning Eurovision champions? Surely the fact that he's in Austria would contradict that.


The man has a PhD and you _QUESTION _him?!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 21, 2015)

I'm liking Nina


----------



## rekil (May 21, 2015)

The hirsute austrian dude was working himself up to scream "communism will win!" and got cut off.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

You'd have thought Oz would have sent something ridiculously camp and kitsch on their only chance at Eurovisz. But no.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

They keep saying "United Kingdom" as if they don't hate our very participation in the event


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 21, 2015)

i quite like the Australian track.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 21, 2015)

Some strange finalists..


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Latvia?! Where's Latvia?!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

Chuffed for Latvia.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 21, 2015)

Yay, Latvia in.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Woo Azerbaijan and Slovenia through 

I've put a fiver on each of them and a tenner on Serbia.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2015)

Ugh. Israel.

Can you imagine hosting in Tel Aviv?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

You took yer fucking time 

Portugal?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ugh. Israel.
> 
> Can you imagine hosting in Tel Aviv?


Oh


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Genuinely surprised Portugal didn't get through, I thought it was pretty strong. Stronger than the rest of the pap, at least.


----------



## red rose (May 21, 2015)

Heh


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

Oof, did everyone else get Mel and Dr. Eurvis... oh, they're back


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2015)

"His head is like a gourd"


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Well, best start flicking through them on YT to see who I should blow my money on  Then I'll listen to the Latvian pirates from 2008 and the French moustache song from last year to cheer myself up


----------



## Libertad (May 23, 2015)

Seems a shame that we'll have to choose between Eurovision and Britney's Got Talons tonight. No contest really though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

What time does it start tonight?
Popbitch mail out says it's all ballads! Is that true?  I did dancing in the sitting room last year. Something something moustaches.


----------



## Libertad (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> What time does it start tonight?
> Popbitch mail out says it's all ballads! Is that true?  I did dancing in the sitting room last year. Something something moustaches.



8.00pm


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

The swedish guy is fucking hot. I may just save my time and stick my cash on him


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Libertad said:


> 8.00pm


Thank you 

And...all ballads?


----------



## wtfftw (May 23, 2015)

Not all ballads.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Not all ballads.


Oh good


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> The swedish guy is fucking hot. I may just save my time and stick my cash on him


LOOK AT MY LEATHER TROUSERS







LOOK AT THEM


----------



## isvicthere? (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Getting in early, because it's just been announced that for this year's 60th anniversary of Eurovision *Australia* will be allowed to complete.
> 
> I think this is bloody brilliant news. I loved their little thing they did last year, lots of fun. Apparently if they win they'll be allowed to compete again (but it will be hosted in Europe). As far as I'm concerned this means I'll be using my vote strategically to vote for Australia even if they are utter shite.



Also, I believe the last time "we" won it, it was sung by an Australian.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 23, 2015)

maya said:


> (my 2p: the british entry will meet their own private Waterloo, again...)



At 150/1 the bookies agree with you.


----------



## wtfftw (May 23, 2015)

Katrina from Katrina in the waves is from america. Gina g didn't win I don't think.


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

This has sneaked up on me this year but I'm looking forward to tonight. 

I'm thinking scoring system as follows:

Set design/special effects
Costumes/hairstyles/facial furniture/makeup
Tune 
Lyrics
Fanciability


----------



## isvicthere? (May 23, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Gina g didn't win I don't think.



You're right. Gina G, it turns out, was the last British Eurovision entry to top the UK charts (remember them?)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 23, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> This has sneaked up on me this year but I'm looking forward to tonight.
> 
> I'm thinking scoring system as follows:
> 
> ...




Can't there be extra points for borrowing heavily from iconic 80s adverts? Why do you hate Britain?


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Can't there be extra points for borrowing heavily from iconic 80s adverts? Why do you hate Britain?



I hate Britain so much I haven't even seen its entrant in order to accuse it of borrowing anything.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> I hate Britain so much I haven't even seen its entrant in order to accuse it of borrowing anything.



If anything we have borrowed shit music from recent pop trends.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Listened to about five seconds of each and pretty disappointed. No swashbuckling pirates, moustache-flaunting gameshow hosts or bacofoil drag queens this year. Nor have a seen anyone wearing facial prosthetics, twleve-inch platforms or even a comedy wig. It's like they're not even trying 

Stuck my money on Estonia, with a few quid on Serbia placing. The little faces I drew for each country were a little less frowny for them.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> This has sneaked up on me this year but I'm looking forward to tonight.
> 
> I'm thinking scoring system as follows:
> 
> ...


Yes tho I'd always put fanciability top!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Listened to about five seconds of each and pretty disappointed. No swashbuckling pirates, moustache-flaunting gameshow hosts or bacofoil drag queens this year. Nor have a seen anyone wearing facial prosthetics, twleve-inch platforms or even a comedy wig. It's like they're not even trying
> 
> Stuck my money on Estonia, with a few quid on Serbia placing. The little faces I drew for each country were a little less frowny for them.


It is a disappointingly MOR line-up this year. I fear it's the direction the contest is headed in generally.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Right! Cushions plumped, candles lit (fig and pineapple & ginger), shampoo on ice, ashtrays emptied, steaks seasoned, pencil sharpened. 

Bonsoir, mesdames et monsieurs, you may bring it on


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> It is a disappointingly MOR line-up this year. I fear it's the direction the contest is headed in generally.


----------



## rekil (May 23, 2015)

I put a few quid on Serbia to finish in the top 5. 6th place it'll be so.


----------



## wtfftw (May 23, 2015)

I'm almost at my Eurovision party. :excite:


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

I have arrived chez Camomile, the pizza is in the oven and we each have our very special Eurovision Dress Up Sticker Book.


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Let the games begin!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Fish and chips have been eaten. Sofa cushions have been plumped. We are ready!!


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Matching outfits? I THINK SO


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

What a great day to celebrate Eurovision.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Early doors. More like early snores.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

A question. Austrian pop acts. Other than Falco?


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

I nearly forgot to hit the red button for sing-a-long mode, that would have been a disaster!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Barbarella Disco-Gladiator


----------



## cyberfairy (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> I nearly forgot to hit the red button for sing-a-long mode, that would have been a disaster!


Thanks for the reminder


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Nothing in my sticker album is as good as Conchita's outfit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Beige?! BEIGE?!

YOU'RE AT FUCKING EUROVOSION, SHOW SOME RESPECT


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> Thanks for the reminder



Half the fun is seeing how many lyric double-entendres you can spot - I can be quite puerile at times, and such things sway my scoring


----------



## FiFi (May 23, 2015)

red rose said:


> Nothing in my sticker album is as good as Conchita's outfit.


I'm jealous of her hair and her wardrobe!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> Half the fun is seeing how many lyric double-entendres you can spot - I can be quite puerile at times, and such things sway my scoring


I have a drinking game for lyrics involving reference to high, sky and fly. Plus dawns, sun and dreams. Hic.


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

"Only for tonight we're building bridges."

What's going to happen tomorrow?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

GET ON WITH IT!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Bless, that was all rather sweet


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

That was a lovely little video


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Saffy said:


> "Only for tonight we're building bridges."
> 
> What's going to happen tomorrow?



BURN THE BRIDGES.  BURN THEM ALL!!!!

(sorry, got carried away there).


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

China? That's interesting.


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

Jokes are really hard to carry off in a language that's not your first.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Graham's pissing me off a bit this year - mock stuff that is mockworthy, but don't just be catty for the sake of it


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Slovenia.
As I wrote in my brief notes earlier when deciding who to vote for: eastern-sounding pop. Embarrassing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

It's alarming how quickly someone looks like a stripper as soon as you put a bow-tie on them


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

What is that dancer doing????


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Like this Slovenia song a lot.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

"And we've got the flow, now it's up we go".... er ok *chuckles*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Not doing that much for me I'm afraid


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> What is that dancer doing????


Playing the violin. It'll be added in post.


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2015)

Nasal voice and wearing headphones. Good start


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

The 'pianist' is actually quite hot. Didn't notice him earlier. Nice hair.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Like this Slovenia song a lot.


Me too. Pity they've put it on first.


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Air violinist


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

France
Earlier impression: French mush


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

She's having tea with stuffed animals!


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

Rubbish!


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

Super INTENSE song by a French singer who is INTENSE. Singing INTENSELY.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

There's a lot of earnest songs this year about war and anguish and stuff


----------



## ginger_syn (May 23, 2015)

It's a bit dull


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

God this is depressing!


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

nudey drummer army though


----------



## isvicthere? (May 23, 2015)

France: top marks for using your own language!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 23, 2015)

On the plus side it's putting the baby to sleep


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Sacre bleu, fuck off!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Worthy. Plus we were distracted by a penalty shoot out in the Wycombe v Southend game


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Where did the beige blokes go? Were they apprehended before they got on stag.... oh no, there they are 

Oh god, they brought an army of beige to Eurovision


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

How has that not occurred to anyone before?! Get around the seven people on stage rule with CGI people!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

I didn't bother watching this earlier - I thought they'd been knocked out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I can't believe he is 16! I rather like this though


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Graham's pissing me off a bit this year - mock stuff that is mockworthy, but don't just be catty for the sake of it


I miss Terry...


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

I'm sure that guy cut my hair a few weeks ago


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

Is anyone having a Eurovision party? 

My parents used to when I was a kid. Joyous times. They got pissed and I stayed up late.


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Good god I love this entry


----------



## ginger_syn (May 23, 2015)

Nice shoes


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

Love the dancing, I actually like this.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 23, 2015)

I'm dead inside


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Estonia
Come on, I've ten quid riding on this!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Nice shots of Tallinn


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

This is great


----------



## cyberfairy (May 23, 2015)

As I got outside, I smiled at the dog'. Brilliant.


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

Boobies!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

The video was in B&W, but I don't suppose that's allowed/technically possible for the live show?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

This is essentially a song about a guy sneaking out on his girlfriend/one-night stand. Classy.


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

He reminds me of the bloke from Press gang!
Dexter fletcher!


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

I love a duet...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I rather  this one


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Saffy said:


> He reminds me of the bloke from Press gang!
> Dexter fletcher!



He looks like Louis from 1D, which is IN NO WAY what first caught my eye...


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

OMG, she's crying. Bless.


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

Here we go people!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Oh look it's Britain... I mean, London


----------



## isvicthere? (May 23, 2015)

Oh wow! "Our" song.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> OMG, she's crying. Bless.


I have my suspicions she did that at the semis too. I don't _want_ to be cynical...


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

OMG our entry is The Bluebells


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

BOOOOO.

*hisses*

*throws tomatoes*


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

It's the Jeeves and Wooster DVD sleeve!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

They look nervous...


----------



## ginger_syn (May 23, 2015)

I like it, it's chirpy


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

I feel as though I have slipped into an alternate reality....


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

We're shite!


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

Oh dear...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Omfg how embarrassing :cringe:


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

The thing is, if our entry didnt have shitty lyrics I would love it. This would be one of the only time I would like our entry.

Its so Eurovision and so good, I just hate the message.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Don't do that....


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Oh come on, at least it's a bit batshit


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

God awful.


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

Stella Hates this.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Golly, those whacky Brits!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

That was better than I expected


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

red rose said:


> The thing is, if our entry didnt have shitty lyrics I would love it. This would be one of the only time I would like our entry.
> 
> Its so Eurovision and so good, I just hate the message.



It's just dodgy as hell :/


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Their performance isn't matching the set.


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

I like it. 

We've moved to opposite ends of the sofa.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> As I got outside, I smiled at the dog'. Brilliant.


The woman was weeping on behalf of his Labrador


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 23, 2015)

pretty awful but at least it was a bit different


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

The whole thing was just yucks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> Golly, those whacky Brits!


It's a 0 from this end of the sofa 

Israel got 5/5 cuz I'm shallow


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> It's just dodgy as hell :/


The lyrics are, if it had a better message I'd say it was one of our better attempts. Much more Eurovisiony than our usual dross


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> I like it.
> 
> We've moved to opposite ends of the sofa.



Metaphorically.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

This is boring, Armenia.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

From the Graun...

"This is still a bad song, and far too long, but on the plus side you have to give these performers full marks for not accidentally going into autopilot and factoring ‘They’re waffley versatile’ into the lyrics."


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

I'm turning over to watch great expectations cos I have none here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Armeniazzzzzzzzz


----------



## cyberfairy (May 23, 2015)

I liked Electric Velvet. I don't even know if I liked it ironically or not.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

To be fair our performance for the song was alright, but it's still fucking awful.

We should finish above Slovenia hopefully.


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

The guy here has forgotten to put his sleeves on!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 23, 2015)

Ooh, I remember the Slimelight now!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

When you've so many charms, your bracelet is too big for your wrist...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

cyberfairy said:


> I liked Electric Velvet. I don't even know if I liked it ironically or not.


Mr QofG's gave it the thumbs up


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

I love a cape but the songs not doing it for me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Oh ok they are at least doing some _singing_.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 23, 2015)

Love the Estonia entry.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Armenia casually summoning Satan to condemn everyone near the end.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

2/5!


----------



## rubbershoes (May 23, 2015)

Armenia is dull. Estonia the best so far


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

MY EARS!


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

Oooh a gay kiss! Nice


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

Electro Velvet smiled a bit more than in the video and didn't look so bitchy.  It wasn't the tightest performance though.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Don't worry everyone, there's some decent acts later.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

That dress is blue and white!!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 23, 2015)

Eyes of a serial killer- lIthuania man


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

Shiny-suited banter boy.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

I feel bad for all you lot that missed the great fun of Finlands entry. Really, I think everyone that watched the Semis do too.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 23, 2015)

My eyes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

This sounds like another song. But I don't know what. And that is going to annoy me!


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

With such cheery lyrics and bright colours and the manic grins they look like representatives of a cult


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

I like this


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> That dress is blue and white!!



Black and Gold goodness get it right.


----------



## Maharani (May 23, 2015)

Too shit for words...I think I should leave this thread.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I don't like him!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

After Armenia this ones fkn aces!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

red rose said:


> With such cheery lyrics and bright colours and the manic grins they look like representatives of the Eurovision Song Contest



Fixed ^


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This sounds like another song. But I don't know what. And that is going to annoy me!


Aviccii- Wake Me Up


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This sounds like another song. But I don't know what. And that is going to annoy me!


Is it Mumford and sons? We've been wondering too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> I feel bad for all you lot that missed the great fun of Finlands entry. Really, I think everyone that watched the Semis do too.


Absolutely, I bloody loved them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Aviccii- Wake Me Up


Ooooh yeah! Thank you


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Saffy said:


> Is it Mumford and sons? We've been wondering too.



A bit similar to their beats.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Quincunx - "Yeah, no"


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This sounds like another song.



It sounds like many other songs


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

COME ON BOJANA


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Did we all notice that the two male backing singers and two female backing singers kissed?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Oh this girl is brilliant, really can contend tonight.


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

omg the HAIR!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Absolutely, I bloody loved them


Yeah we was all robbed on Tuesday!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

I would like this to win, but I'm worried it'll only get top 5. Fingers crossed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Oh this is all a bit Les Mis, but I like her voice


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Fat acceptance anthem


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Very worthy and great singer - just not particularly interesting.
Oh actually it's improved just now.


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

This is ace


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

GO ON DARLING FUCKING BELT IT OUT


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I LIKE IT! GO SERBIA!!


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

God, I love Bojana.


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2015)

That was fucking great


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

I feel like she missed a lot of notes there - big voice but not the best control on it. Still, mighty song that would be a worthy winner. Except for all the low bits in between the chorus


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Again, from the Graun (as I can't make my own jokes)...

"She’s making a noise like she’s being flung around the engine room of a capsizing liner in a tropical storm."


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Is this the Amish Justin Timberlake?


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

I'm going to save that song and play it at full volume whenever Im feeling a bit down


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

What? What did you do in your early youth?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this the Amish Justin Timberlake?



Nah, that was Israel.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Have the audience downloaded an app to make all their phone screens that bright


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

This Norwegian fellow is not unappealling. Shame about the song.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Sorry Norway but...NEXT


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Anyone else got Sing-a-Long on? It really help with judging on the lyrics/tone 

Ooh I like her


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

Grr, there are two threads ..


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 23, 2015)

Ohhh yes Norway.  Love a ballad.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Is this a murder ballad?


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

My god she's channeling Diana vickers...love her hair though.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Have the audience downloaded an app to make all their phone screens that bright



Their batteries are gonna be dead long before the voting starts...


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

How did this shit get in?


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 23, 2015)

Quite like this song but the woman let its down.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Grr, there are two threads ..


No, there is one thread and a mistake.


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

Meh, dull.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

I'm experiencing immense hair jealousy right now.
The song is utterly tedious though.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

The only two entries from the 2nd Semi Final we are all interested in is Latvia and Sweden, everyone else was absolutely dogshit in there.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

I can't believe that France/ Moustache came last, last year.  That kind'ov makes me feel that I have no predictive powers in Eurovision.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

LOOK AT HIS LEATHER TROUSERS


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Ooh here we go, potential winner.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> LOOK AT HIS LEATHER TROUSERS


LOOK AT HIS *FUCKING* LEATHER TROUSERS!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> LOOK AT HIS *FUCKING* LEATHER TROUSERS!


Woof though


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

I think this is the year when the staging truly became more interesting than the songs.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Is it wrong that I quite like this?


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2015)

sweden ok


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

5/5!!!!


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

I missed this in the semis, its pretty good! The CGI is amazing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

This is good. Definately a potential winner


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

What nobody tells you is all the stick figures are child soldiers marching into Angola.

#SabotageEurovision #Eurovisionilluminati #Kony2012


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

This is the winner.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 23, 2015)

Like the graphics not made my mind up about the song


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Well hello cutie wootie patootie teehee


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

He's very hairy under that shirt. I don't know if that influences anybody _else_'s voting ...


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

Meh, that did nothing for me tbh


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Harry Potter quit wizardry to be Cyprus's entry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Saffy said:


> This is the winner.


This is an actual song! Like, made of win. Like that dark haired woman who won a few years ago with the trancey thing and her with the pop song  you know who I mean


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> He's very hairy under that shirt. I don't know if that influences anybody _else_'s voting ...


It helps


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Aww this is quite sweet 
It is channeling something else though....


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

This is just a rehash of Mr Big - I'm The One Who Wants To Be With You.


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

So many singing in English..


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> Aww this is quite sweet
> It is channeling something else though....


Save the Best For Last + some boy band song I can't quite place.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Trivia fact! The chief accountant at my work was in the Cyprus heats for Eurovision in 1994

I quite like this btw


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

The Swedish guy apparently said being gay is unnatural.

He has since apologised.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Boring. Better naked probs. 

Next!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> The Swedish guy apparently said being gay is unnatural.
> 
> He has since apologised.



Ooft.. Last year this affected Armenia hugely. Could influence the voting.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Yeah definitely generic boy-band type pap... he was quite cute though!


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

weepiper said:


> This is just a rehash of Mr Big - I'm The One Who Wants To Be With You.


Yes! That's it.
I was trying to make it into Extreme - more than words.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> The Swedish guy apparently said being gay is unnatural.
> 
> He has since apologised.


Oh shit. Link? He might lose a sofa point


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

Why Australia?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> The Swedish guy apparently said being gay is unnatural.
> 
> He has since apologised.


Mmmm...gone off him now


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

weltweit said:


> So many singing in English..



Most will sing in English as it's a universal language, only places that won't are normally top 5 countries.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Surfing in a canal - keep those stereotypes alive eh


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Chuck another tune on the barbie Sheila!


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Trivia fact! The chief accountant at my work was in the Cyprus heats for Eurovision in 1994








"It's a shit business"


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Australia bringing it far more than some of the acts tonight


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Saffy said:


> Yes! That's it.
> I was trying to make it into Extreme - more than words.



Yep some of it reminded me of More than Words too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Backing singers aren't giving him much support but this is a legitimate pop song and he can sing it well. They've got a fucking chance y'know


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

Those are_ horrid _trousers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

G.A.Y. song. A compliment


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

I fucking love this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I like the Australian blokes voice but I think the song lets him down


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> I fucking love this


It's a ripper!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

This is good but the 'whatcha' bits lose it a point 

4/5!!!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Australia really bring Eurovisoon tradition to TOWN. They could take a 3 digit points tally.


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

LOOK AT HIS LEGS GO!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> It's a ripper!


M8!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

Australian song could be a winner.


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

I liked Australia


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Oh God, I've just realised - if they win, that'll be it. They'll never have a chance to lose, so it'll just be they came in, won the contest and then fucked back off.

They'll be _unbearable_


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

Australia has been sneakily watching and learning


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

In the semis I thought Belgium were really good, however finals can always change where votes go.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

OMG! Like this.....apart from the brapapap


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

This lad is cuter than puppies


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Sweet pirouette!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

I thought this was a woman singing before I looked up from here and Twitter


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> Australia has been sneakily watching and learning


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Belgian boy looked better in the video with wet hair


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> This lad is cuter than puppies


Innit!

The music isn't as good as his voice.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I rather like this


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

I like this.  Therefore it will get nowhere.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2015)

LOLLing hard at Belgium.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh shit. Link? He might lose a sofa point



http://www.pinknews.co.uk/2015/05/18/swedish-eurovision-favourite-i-would-absolutely-date-a-man/


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

I really like this.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

5/5!!!!!


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Its not my style but the belgian guy is an amazing voice.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2015)

Jesus. I never thought I'd say this but...go Belgium!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2015)

Ian Curtis has come back from the dead


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Don't think he did as well as his Semi Final performance. Shame really.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

I really enjoyed that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

It is getting the thumbs up in the Goth household


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

My first 5


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Austria! Cheesey as fuck but quite hot.


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

When I saw the costumes I thought they might channel Devo and was disappointed when they didn't!


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Hold on, I know this song.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Ian Curtis has come back from the dead



Ian Curtis after getting stuck in the Flymachine with David Schneider.

I liked it


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Spoiler alert: Fire.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> http://www.pinknews.co.uk/2015/05/18/swedish-eurovision-favourite-i-would-absolutely-date-a-man/


Yowch :/

Oh dear - Quincunx is 'fatigued' by this one


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Maroon 5...


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Stop singing through your nose. Otherwise its... ok I guess?

Oooh I like the drummer's outfit


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Ian Curtis has come back from the dead


He might have been shagging a Belgian, but there the similarity ends!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Spoiler alert: Fire.


Omg we just cackled


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

SOMEONE PUT THE PIANO OUT


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Maroon 5...


Coldplay


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

I fucking love a eurovision gimmick


----------



## FiFi (May 23, 2015)

So far I like this, Cyprus, and (whisper it) the UK.
Therefore I can confidently predict that none of them will do well when the voting starts!


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2015)

I didn't realise Justin Lee Collins was singing Austria's entry this year.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2015)

Dude, your piano's on fire


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2015)

Is it fair to say the average quality of the songs so far has been significantly higher than usual?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Was it meant to be that much on fire?


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

I'm pissing myself laughing at the drummer!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Not for me, Austria


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

This is just a complete rip off of... well lots of soft rock ballad type stuff... *yawn*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I love Conchita's dress!


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

Do they mime?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

I think what would of made it better would of been the main singer to just go "THIS IS WHAT WE THINK OF EUROVISION" and push the piano into the 3 commentators, sending them to a painful death as we all laugh and just enjoy Conchita taking over.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> Hold on, I know this song.



So do I. What is it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

My fave ever Eurovision moment, Sebastien Tellier for France. So happy they showed it!!!!!!!!


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I love Conchita's dress!


I want ALL her outfits


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Greece
Ballad. She's oh so sad.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Greece aren't getting my vote, their piano isn't on fire.

Fucking lightweights.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

Greece woman.  I can't hear a word you're singing.  Very mushy enunciation.

She's obviously worked up about something though.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Tedious.
Whoever made her dress forgot to sew up the front, poor lass.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Greece is not doing much for me


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

Meh...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

80s Bond

2/5?


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

Boring.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 23, 2015)

Grexit


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Hooray, someone remembered to bring their violin on stage!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Dad?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

When I watched this earlier I thought he was the Greek Opa guy from a few years back


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 23, 2015)

Looks  like a fat(ter) David Williams


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

The Montenegro bloke has the look of George Galloway about him


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2015)

Greece: I see the Celine Dion plant has podded this year.

Ah, a welcome return for the folk violin!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Montenegro bloke has the look of George Galloway about him


So he has!!! Or Ricky Gervais.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Montenegroan


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Montenegro bloke has the look of George Galloway about him



I'm not staying up for a fucking recount...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

My Swedish friend, Josefin, tells me that Sweden dude has since hosted the Swedish gay awards in the nude, and they have forgiven him.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Narp. 

Next!


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Dude, she says she doesn't want you, leave her alone....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> My Swedish friend, Josefin, tells me that Sweden dude has since hosted the Swedish gay awards in the nude, and they have forgiven him.


Ooh! He can have that half-point back!


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

I quite like Montenegro, if I shut my eyes.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Montenegro bloke has the look of George Galloway about him



George Galloway with a lot of botox


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Points for singing in your own language, at least.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> Dude, she says she doesn't want you, leave her alone....


They're all like that!!! Kidnapping was mentioned!!! The Norwegians!! 


Shit, I gave them 3/5 :/


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

I always thought, throughout all of Eurovision, the chorus for Montenegro stated "YOU SLAPPED A MA MOTHA"


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Bun


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

Uurrrggghhh she's doing the annoying Cheryl cole finger tap on the microphone.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Points for singing in your own language, at least.



From the many other countries that speak Montenegrin


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

2nd booby catsuit of the night. First one was the singing lab. 

We like this!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2015)

Black Smoke is not something I want to associate with Germany


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Rear of the year so far!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> From the many other countries that speak Montenegrin


They're moral points, not actual points


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I was sure those cloud things at the back were making knob shapes *no more wine for QofG's*!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

"It's no Satellite" says quimmy. 

Aw, she's lost an earring. 

Solid 4/5 from the Klippan.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> 2nd booby catsuit of the night. First one was the singing lab.
> 
> We like this!


Wunderbar!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Lungs!


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

Solid song and performance.


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

She's winning me over!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

This is fairly inoffensive, but largely forgettable.


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

Bringing German efficiency to the competition.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Ooh, she knows what she's doing


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> "It's no Satellite" says quimmy.
> 
> Aw, she's lost an earring.



I thought she had a ferret on her shoulder.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

"Oh, she's very short.."

"She's in a wheelchair"


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Quite enjoyed Poland, could do okay tonight. No breasts this year though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Mr.QofG's liked the milkmaids last year


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

This is the Eurovision of white frocks.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Shouldn't she be in the paraEurovision? (soooory!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Boring


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

This could be improved by the piano being on fire!


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

*yawn*


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2015)

Lots of people affecting that quasi-Adele / Winehouse singing accent tonight. Verging on the club style, I would say.


----------



## Limerick Red (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr.QofG's liked the milkmaids last year


Aul norton just reminded me of them...they were fantastic!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Edwyn Collins just faved my tweet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Needs more fire and invisible violins and dogs.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> Shouldn't she be in the paraEurovision? (soooory!)



There's me FORCING myself not to joke about that dress not being wheelchair-friendly, and there's you!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Sorry Poland, I am very fond of you as a country but this is a bit dull


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Latvia have a good shout, this was actually quite good!


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 23, 2015)

oh Latvia, we like this one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

The most adorable weatherman since Dan Corbett is tweeting along with Euroviz.

(Liam Dutton)


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

Have we all seen this little exchange?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Come on Latvia


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Latvia probably won't win, but deserves to place highly.


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Graham: youve been spared some of the weaker acts, the semi finals whittled them away.

Lord Camomile: THEY FUCKING DIDNT!


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

"Everyone be a tree!"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

That is a dress and a half!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> The most adorable weatherman since Dan Corbett is tweeting along with Euroviz.
> 
> (Liam Dutton)



His head is too big for me. Prefer Matt Taylor on the Beeb


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

I quite like this.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2015)

I'm liking Latvia.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

I ADORE this song.


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

I like this much more than I did in the semis.

She has the most amazing control over her voice


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

If you mute it just imagine what she says, instead of your love it's "CORN FLAKES!"


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

I like this! Frock!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I like her voice, not sure about the song


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Bravo Latvia!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Seriously, her voice alone deserves to place very highly.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

"With a hii hii hoo and a hii hii hey!
We‘re hoisting the flag to be free
We will steal the show, Jolly Rogers go
We are wolves of the sea"

Oh...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like her voice, not sure about the song


We thought it was fucking great...in context


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Why do people like that?  I found it quite boring.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2015)

Yes, that was ace!

Romania don't look happy to be following


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

I thought that a brave choice. Very different for euro.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> Bravo Latvia!


Brava ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Ick. 3 mins to impress me.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Romania seems to have a great fondness for really cheesy and catchy euro-pop - so why is their entry this year so damn dull?


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

They're all merging into one.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Ick. 3 mins to impress me.



To be fair, Romanias recent entries haven't been amazing. Who was thedubstep  crossover recently?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

This guy should stick to the tennis...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> To be fair, Romanias recent entries haven't been amazing. Who was thedubstep  crossover recently?


I cannot remember  the only one is actually remember apart from Bucks Fizz is the Turkish pirates from a couple of years ago


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

This bloke should be arrested for getting that neck thing from the Hatton Garden robbery!


----------



## Limerick Red (May 23, 2015)

Romanias U2 or some shite like that


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> This guy should stick to the tennis...


Oh, you


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Who does he think he is; Bono?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

UKIP's worst nightmare, that Romanian song.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> UKIP's worst nightmare, that Romanian song.



Your comment just earned it an extra point from me


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Ooh! sounded like ABBA for a split second!!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 23, 2015)

I liked that one and the Latvian one,which means they won't win


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Was she sitting on a bloke?  Is he like supposed to be the wolf or something?


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Her outfit has to have people controlling it from offstage


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Is she crying?!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> UKIP's worst nightmare, that Romanian song.



They're still claiming for them. Let's not be in any doubt.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Stage hand doing some frock-flapping..oh, it's gone. Jesus, nothing is going to pull this out if the .5/5 doldrums.

Edit: dancing and swole appear! 3/5!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I like the gladiator boots!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

RYAN GOSLING ON STAGE.

MY GAY SIDE IS THRILLED.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

red rose said:


> Is she crying?!


My dogs are!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

I don't like to see men objectified like this *waves finger*

Ignore my last thirty posts.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

"That bloke's lost his shirt" says Mr. QofG's to my left!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

The wine is kicking in and there are too many sedate ballads.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like the gladiator boots!



I absolutely fucking loved that strappy footwear thing she had going on, I marked the entire thing up purely on that basis


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

Only caught the last 30 seconds of Spain but liked it ..

Yay go SPAIN!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Black dress? Red dress??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I am bored of this one already


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Isn't this song about a genocide?


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

Stella thought this dress was black.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

Oh good.  A power ballad.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

IT LOOKED BLACK


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Did someone make a new law that songs with worthy lyrics have to be this dull?


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

Oh dear Hungary you are dull.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2015)

Spain was awful! Tediosa.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

tommers said:


> Oh good.  A power ballad.



I think perhaps someone hasn't paid the bill...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

This is your 'nip for a wee' song.


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

Ungarn dull ..


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Tree of guns...


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

Need to put a donk on it..


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

OH HERE WE GO, THIS IS BRILLIANT.

This girl is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Ah yes, come on Georgia!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Sod the Swedish blokes leathers, here's the hottest pants of the night!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Looking a bit aggressive Nina, reckon she likes her chains and such?

Quite a bit of smoke here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

When people randomnly follow "Queen of Goths" on Twitter I think they  think this is what I look like. I don't


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Valar Morghulis


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

I got distracted and haven't been paying much attention to her singing...


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

East Europe's answer to Christina Aguilera


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

Oh good.  A goth singing a power ballad.


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> I got distracted and haven't been paying much attention to her singing...


I don't think you've missed much ..


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Oh dear, director...


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

Azerbaijan get 1 point just did being Azerbaijan.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Plot twist: Dancers are fucking... Amazing?


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2015)

*straps in*


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Didn't hate Georgia.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When people randomnly follow "Queen of Goths" on Twitter I think they  think this is what I look like. I don't


*unfollow*


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

I tend to spend most of the night trying to pronounce Azerbaijan!


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Hold on, what is with this interpretive dance thing going on?
Or are they 'playing horsies'?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

He's hot. Should have won way back when with Samir and 'Day After Day'


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2015)

azi-ba-jan


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> *straps in*



Very West Endy-showy


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

Azerbaijan's dancers are doing things


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Dude that hand was too close to her tit for me to feel comfortable with it...


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

Oh god.  How many more?


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2015)

has missed something


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Very West Endy-showy


Absolutely!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> Hold on, what is with this interpretive dance thing going on?
> Or are they 'playing horsies'?



This is a reincarnation of WWE into Eurovision, endorsed by that power lord.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

In a twist, this evening's vote also doubles as the Azerbaijani presidential election


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

It's just people shouting at me while somebody dances next to them.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> He's hot. Should have won way back when with Samir and 'Day After Day'


Nah mate. Squished nuSpock


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

I quite enjoyed that for some reason... I think it was the weird dancing.


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2015)

eurovision


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

I love the crazy Azerbaijan dancers


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Russian woman probably has the best voice in the contest


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

Here we go,  what's she pissed off at me about?


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Poor love, it feels like she's apologising for Putin.


----------



## Greebo (May 23, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Azerbaijan's dancers are doing things


Completely upstaged the singer.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Nice frock light show


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Elaine Paige called and wants her song back


----------



## paulhackett (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> I quite enjoyed that for some reason... I think it was the weird dancing.


Next year we need to get Louis Spence on stage. Fuck the song choice. He can pretend to be a cat.


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

hmm Russia is growing on me ...

Doubt Ukraine will vote for them though ..


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

"Please like us, we're lovely and all about people - honest!"


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Nice frock light show



Hope it doesn't turn into a 'piano' situation


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2015)

Im told we are only voting for people who sing in the language of the country they represent


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I think this will do very well and she has a good voice but it's not my kind of thing


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2015)

nortons still a bell end


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think this will do very well and she has a good voice but it's not my kind of thing


I just don't understand the voting in this but I have accepted that


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

A million voices.... suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced...


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Russia nicely placed late on for maximum impact/votes


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

All these poor people who have forgotten their vests this evening!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

I really hope people aren't convinced by that.

Otherwise Eurovision, a contest which last year was won by a bearded lady and has featured a number of gay kisses in the past two or three contests, is headed to Russia 

Part of me thinks I should get over it, she's a singer not a representative of their politics, but...


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

"I am sure you will come, with the speed of light" - poor girl, it's no wonder she sounds so desperate.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> "Please like us, we're lovely and all about people - honest!"



"A meeeeelyannnnn voices...all speaking Russian."


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2015)

Albanina this is not a try out for xfactor


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Is this not quite perfectly in tune? My pitch is as dodgy as my colour vision but I'm not sure she's hitting every note


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

Oh wow Albania is _really _bad.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

I'm giving her a point per breast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Oh wow Albania is _really _bad.


Awful wasn't it


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

Just realised I must have missed the UK entry while I was cooking ..

Did I miss much? never heard the song before..


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2015)

should of played up the boobs


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this not quite perfectly in tune? My pitch is as dodgy as my colour vision but I'm not sure she's hitting every note



I am not sure she hit *any* note


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Conchita's album is #2 in Uganda.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Tenors give me the horn


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2015)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I like the big statues in the background


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Just realised I must have missed the UK entry while I was cooking ..
> 
> Did I miss much? never heard the song before..


And you won't get to hear it at the end either


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2015)

omg the wink! *crying*


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this not quite perfectly in tune? My pitch is as dodgy as my colour vision but I'm not sure she's hitting every note



Oh no, she hit every note, in the same way that a random bleep generator might hit every note.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

You want a power ballad?  We'll give you a fucking power ballad.


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2015)

and ronaldo

fair play italy


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

I think Serbia and Latvia just got fucked by Russia and Italy


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

Playing the Roman Empire card


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

So, now the bit where everyone votes for everyone else and no one votes for us ..


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2015)

has missed the show where that first world problems thread


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

Serbia still for me it think.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Right! So far we've got Italy or Belgium to win, Sweden second


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

I quite liked the Italian one when normally the words "pop opera" brings me out in hives


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

I did love Israel's dancers though.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Just with the recap showing the phone numbers has reminded me: is "Let me show you Tel Aviv" just the worst euphemism ever or what?


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2015)

go serbia


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Belgium, Serbia, Italy and Sweden for me. Oh and Cyprus


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 23, 2015)

my 16p has to go to Serbia
also liked Latvia, Australia & Norway


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

Saffy said:


> Serbia still for me it think.



nah she didn't nail it.


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

I like Australia ..

Oz for the win !


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

Oh yeah liked Belgium as well.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

I gave equal high marks for Estonia, Lithuania, and Serbia.


----------



## Spymaster (May 23, 2015)

1) Sweden
2) Australia
3) Russia
4) Lithuania
5) italy


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> Just with the recap showing the phone numbers has reminded me: is "Let me show you Tel Aviv" just the worst euphemism ever or what?


They can show me etc and so on anytime


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2015)

I'm voting* Belgium / Latvia / Sweden.

*not actually voting


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> 1) Sweden
> 2) Australia
> 3) Russia
> 4) Lithuania
> 5) italy


Lithuania? Nah m8


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Honourable mentions (in my scoring) go to Sweden, Australia, and Belgium


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

So voting is different this year or not?

Still announced the same way or what?


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

I'm disappointed.  Too much shouting, not enough nonsense.  It all took itself too seriously.

We may have been rubbish but at least it was different.

Estonia for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Sadly, I think Serbia will be relegated to top 10 only. Which is a damn shame. It'll be a battle between Russia and Sweden, but there are plenty I think could sneak in and do well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Austria's commentator called the UK song a "3 minute long cry for help"

<3


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

Is this stomp?


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

The UK are doing a mighty fine job of trying to get in the background, waving their flags.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Saffy said:


> The UK are doing a mighty fine job of trying to get in the background, waving their flags.


Fuck 'em. Desperate.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Love me a bit of jazz xylophone


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

Intermission music had a bit of Fela Kuti there with the brass and horns.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Wait, what is this? Xylomaphones!!


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

This is changing my vote in any future referendum.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

That sigh you just heard was a million people around Europe letting that wee out.


----------



## FiFi (May 23, 2015)

The opinion of Tumbl, as relayed by the Resident Teen, is that the UK were the novelty act this year.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Cor Anglais!

<poursmorewine>


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

FiFi said:


> The opinion of Tumbl, as relayed by the Resident Teen, is that the UK were the novelty act this year.



Good!  It fucking needed one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

FiFi said:


> The opinion of Tumbl, as relayed by the Resident Teen, is that the UK were the novelty act this year.


Teen knows what's up.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

What's going on!?!


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

These percussionists are very happy in their work.


----------



## Sirena (May 23, 2015)

This is a really boring bit.

I think Russia will win...


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What's going on!?!


Is that Daniel Craig in the chorus?!


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 23, 2015)

Sorry I've been distracted so far this evening and haven't tuned in 'til just now. Just in time to see the recap (which has saved me hours of misery by the sound of it.

Serbian lady looked impressive
Help! Austria's piano's on fire
Latvia has the best frock
Georgia has the best goth

but when did Australia move to Europe? and I though Israel was pushing the bounds of geography a bit..


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Dave Grohl making a nice cameo playing every fucking instrument known to man


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

He's so happy!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

My preferred top 5: Georgia, Serbia, Latvia, Israel, Russia

Obviously not gonna happen but Europe always surprises!


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

That man loves his work.

Maybe a bit too much.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

I want some of whatever those drummers have taken


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

Somebody's invaded the stage!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

It's turned into the theme for a 1980's cop show!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Isn't the super happy drummer the kid from Whiplash?


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

"First part"


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 23, 2015)

in the bit I saw I thought there was a sad lack of facial hair


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

I changed my vote .. voting for the percussionists now.


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

Georgia is in my top 3.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Saffy said:


> Georgia is in my top 3.



Yes, yes, we covered this in the semis...  



Lord Camomile said:


> Alternatively:


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

All these people who can grow a better beard that me. Including Conchita


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Why do I feel Serbia gonna slip through and pip someone to 1st?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Conchita!! Hooray!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

I actually find Conchita better looking than most of the girls who wear 3 inches of foundation in my college.

No disrespect to Conchita either, she is fucking stunning tonight.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

God, 40 countries voting


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Amazingly subtle lead into that plug


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Why do I feel Serbia gonna slip through and pip someone to 1st?



I'll be rooting for her until the last. I fear she was too early in the running order though.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 23, 2015)

"there's no judgement"
my 16p phonecall says there is


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

I said earlier on this thread that the UK entry would get more than 50 points. But its faded from my memory and I have no confidence anymore that this will be the case. My revised guess is 30 points.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> I actually find Conchita better looking than most of the girls who wear 3 inches of foundation in my college.
> 
> No disrespect to Conchita either, she is fucking stunning tonight.


I think she's got 3" of foundation on too, m8

Certainly looking fantastic in pantsuits, though. And singing the Eurovision 'all of us love love love' thing


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

"You'll be old enough to enter by the time voting finishes"


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Everyone else might as well hang up the pant suits because no one will wear one as well as Conchita.


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Fantastic stage direction tonight...


----------



## Saffy (May 23, 2015)

It just so cringe!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Ola Jon!


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

Despite having a soft spot for the country I thought Serbia was shit. I felt quite deflated at the end. 

/controversial.


----------



## Libertad (May 23, 2015)

Down to business.


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Fuck yeah Serbia!


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Good start for Serbia


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

UK gets a point ha!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> UK gets a point ha!


Aye, but we normally get more from Malta


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Can we get the feed of fucking cake pictures off the screen


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 23, 2015)

Malta always give us points, if they only gave us 1 pt, its bad.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Australia already on 20, blimey.

EDIT: My bad it said 20 I believe.


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

red rose said:


> Can we get the feed of fucking cake pictures off the screen


Just realised it was the red button feed


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2015)

Im told our vote went to italy.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 23, 2015)

I also thought Serbia was shit. Can't understand the love there.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

My gosh. Greece only give 10 to Cyprus.

Italy will win.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Could be an interesting race to the top, fairly even spread of points among the front-runners.


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

Portugal: "fuckit, we didnt qualify, nil points for all of you"


----------



## weltweit (May 23, 2015)

Its no good, I am losing the will to live ...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Portugal on strike because they didn't get through.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Italy getting 12 points all over the place here..


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Why have they stuck him in the middle of a motorway?! He's in a green screen, they could have put him infront of any image they want, and they put him in the middle of a motorway?!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

I'm surprised that Georgia aren't doing anywhere near as good


----------



## Libertad (May 23, 2015)

No love for Romania?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Libertad said:


> No love for Romania?


Happy now?


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

love the cringey announcers


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why have they stuck him in the middle of a motorway?! He's in a green screen, they could have put him infront of any image they want, and they put him in the middle of a motorway?!



They've only just built it, and they're very proud.


----------



## red rose (May 23, 2015)

INTERESTING!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

When will these people learn that satellite links are not suited to conversations?! Say your bit, no back and forth, no call and response, and then go. Please.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Mentioning politics shouldn't be involved with music, yeah of course not Soviet states, just a reminder!


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

Haha.


----------



## Limerick Red (May 23, 2015)

Nortons a motherfukin imperialist! Uncle fuckin tom


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Australia doing very well here, solid 4th so far.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

"She could be anywhere"

Apart from she is in front of the fucking Louvre, you prick!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Boo Russia! :<


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Well, if this does go to Russia, next year could be rather interesting...


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Boo Russia! :<



Steady on.  "building bridges"!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Ireland gave us one point?

Annex the fuckers.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Ireland gave us one point?
> 
> Annex the fuckers.


They were being generous...

Plus they gave 12 points to Latvia too, so fair play by my book


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

nothing from Australia.

Wankers.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Australia didn't even give us any points. This is embarrassing.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

You know it's bad when Conchita has to do her stern face to get you a round of applause off the Eurovision audience.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

See, Australia have never fucking done this before, first time they've been allowed to the party, but that was damned textbook: polite opening exchange, then no fuss, straight to the points. Boom.

Europe, take note


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Someone should run up to Russia and kidnap one of their dancers, imitating their act to Ukraine for the banter.


----------



## wtfftw (May 23, 2015)

Seriously tho. Russia on my score sheet were scrawled "yeah, whatever. Will do well probable". I didn't spell right or actually score.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 23, 2015)

I'm toying with idea of salting the earth.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

What happened to Serbia? She killed it that girl.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

It's quite insulting to think everyone prefers Australia to us, so fucking badly.


----------



## Libertad (May 23, 2015)

Did anyone else hear the German returning officer thank the 3 and half Austrian "ladies" for a wonderful show?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> It's quite insulting to think everyone prefers Australia to us, so fucking badly.



They'd be nothing without us


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> They'd be nothing without us



They took our good luck for this year.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

See?  That's what you're supposed to do.  10 points!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Nigella kicks bottom


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

But but Russia was so blah. 

Mg notes read

Million voices
Something about a dream. 
Sorry about Putin. 
Putin on a bear. Homoerotic homophobe.

I gave them 1 out of 5


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2015)

I love Nigella. I shouldn't, but I do.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Most of the Soviet states done already, Sweden might edge this.


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2015)

Nice touch to get Nigella to do it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Fuck you Russia, fuuuuuuuck you!


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

Haha. Lithuania gave Russia nothing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2015)

I liked ours best 

but want Sweden to win cos his performance was the only genuinely omfg moment of the evening


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

Lithuania give Russia no points.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

I do not understand all this love for Belguim


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do not understand all this love for Belguim



CUTER THAN PUPPIES


----------



## wtfftw (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do not understand all this love for Belguim


Better than half the dross IMO. Good choreography. Good voice.


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do not understand all this love for Belguim




Because they we're good and unusual.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 23, 2015)

Tanks on the Lithuanian lawn by the morn


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do not understand all this love for Belguim



I loved it, the music was interesting, the choreography was a bit out there, and the singer was very charismatic


----------



## FiFi (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do not understand all this love for Belguim


I liked Belguim , but I understand it might be a bit "Marmite". Our household was divided by that one.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

Hang on, we set up their fucking state!  and they give us nothing.  Nothing!


----------



## Manter (May 23, 2015)

I'm quite bored but still watching


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

"Mother Russia is here."

YOURE EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2015)

"Mother Russia"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> CUTER THAN PUPPIES





wtfftw said:


> Better than half the dross IMO. Good choreography. Good voice.





quimcunx said:


> Because they we're good and unusual.


I'm sorry, but you and Europe are all wrong


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

Hahah.  Genuine LOL.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2015)

mate.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2015)

(directed at dmitri btw)


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

S☼I said:


> "Mother Russia"



Is that the sort of mother like a tired sow that rolls over in its sleep and squashes its piglets to death?


----------



## Manter (May 23, 2015)

What's with the head shaking?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

CRACK THE CHAMPANGE, WERE ON 5 POINTS!


----------



## Manter (May 23, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed how the hosts look really pissed off till they realise the camera is on them?


----------



## blairsh (May 23, 2015)

Father Ted Eurovision episode on more4 now


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Manter said:


> Has anyone else noticed how the hosts look really pissed off till they realise the camera is on them?



It's been a long night


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Sweden have won then.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Were off to Sweden gifts, see you there!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2015)

Good, I'm quite happy about that, the song was alright and the presentation was fantastic


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Manter said:


> Has anyone else noticed how the hosts look really pissed off till they realise the camera is on them?


Lady Blonde on the right has looked pissed off for most of the voting.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Come on, let Italy overtake Russia!


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Licorice allsort explosion!


----------



## Manter (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> It's been a long night


And lots of technical glitches, which has to irritate an Austrian


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Italy could pip 2nd here. GO ON MARIO BROTHERS.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2015)

Arabella's not looking much different to how she did 20 years ago when I used to watch her chat show despite not speaking a word of German cos I really fancied her


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Possibly a certain fear factor in some of the political voting tonight


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Thank fuck the next one isn't going to be held in Russia, can relax now!


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Oh and btw when wearing tight leather trousers, do not put stuff in the pockets, it looks shit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Screw you ballads, screw you!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

I'm quite drunk now, but that Swedish guy is fucking gorgeous


----------



## Manter (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> Possibly a certain fear factor in some of the political voting tonight


Does seem a bit odd. The year after our invasion adventure we got null points IIRC


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Woof! Sweden!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 23, 2015)

Australia almost got 200 points. Now, someone prove me wrong, but since my birth in the early 90s, have we ever got 200 points since then?!


----------



## Manter (May 23, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'm quite drunk now, but that Swedish guy is fucking gorgeous


Bit clean cut, but I wouldn't kick him out of bed for eating biscuits.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Don't be *too* happy and excited, not in those trousers!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> Thank fuck the next one isn't going to be held in Russia, can relax now!


As has been pointed out though, this guy has some questionable history with comments about gay people himself, even though he's been on a successful PR campaign since.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

God, rein it in ladies.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

Seems like a nice boy


----------



## toblerone3 (May 23, 2015)

Bad night for the German speaking countries nil points for Germany, nil points for Austria.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

We beat France by 1 point


----------



## Manter (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> As has been pointed out though, this guy has some questionable history with comments about gay people himself, even though he's been on a successful PR campaign since.


The Swedish bloke?


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> We beat France by 1 point



And that is the important thing.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

tommers said:


> God, rein it in ladies.



I don't see it myself, he looks completely unremarkable.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

See that glitter sticking to Sweden's sweaty collarbone? Do you see? Look.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> As has been pointed out though, this guy has some questionable history with comments about gay people himself, even though he's been on a successful PR campaign since.



He apologised by taking his clothes off. I can be bought.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2015)

Manter said:


> The Swedish bloke?



Yes. He said being gay is unnatural. Then he apologised a lot, and hosted the Swedish Gay awards in the nude.


----------



## Manter (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes. He said being gay is unnatural. Then he apologised a lot, and hosted the Swedish Gay awards in the nude.


I'm speechless.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

oh, this stupid video thing again.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> As has been pointed out though, this guy has some questionable history with comments about gay people himself, even though he's been on a successful PR campaign since.



Yeah - but choice between next years' Eurovision being held in a liberal country with one slightly shitty representative, and being held in a country with homophobic policies but who had a decent representative - it's about perspective and the larger picture.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2015)

Turns out I missed this the first time round.

Clever.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Manter said:


> The Swedish bloke?


Yeah, there was an article linked upthread but apparently he made some comments on a cookery show in 2012 about men having sex being unnatural, think he also called it abnormal.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> Yeah - but choice between next years' Eurovision being held in a liberal country with one slightly shitty representative, and being held in a country with homophobic policies but who had a decent representative - it's about perspective and the larger picture.


Hmm... Just sayin'.

And I think Latvia should have won


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes. He said being gay is unnatural. Then he apologised a lot, and hosted the Swedish Gay awards in the nude.


Link!!  My god woman!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Link!!  My god woman!!!



I linked earlier about the offensive comments. I have no link about the nude hosting. My friend in Sweden told me, and said they have collectively forgiven him as a result. That could be her intense national zeal and desire to win speaking though. (Although she's gay herself, so I doubt it.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2015)

Pro-tip: don't google image search "mans Sweden gay awards nude"


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2015)

Or do.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I linked earlier about the offensive comments. I have no link about the nude hosting. My friend in Sweden told me, and said they have collectively forgiven him as a result. That could be her intense national zeal and desire to win speaking though. (Although she's gay herself, so I doubt it.)


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2015)

*something something bum grapes something something doctor*


----------



## rekil (May 24, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> I also thought Serbia was shit. Can't understand the love there.


Judgement ever so *slightly* impaired by booze in my case.


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2015)

Fucking hell.  When we get nude people on telly in this country, it's bloody Cheggers


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 24, 2015)

Maybe next year we will send a singing dog, I mean, that's what BGT is for isn't it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2015)

Might be a silly question but why don't Blur or someone do it


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Might be a silly question but why don't Blur or someone do it



Kiss of death.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2015)

Here's the thing. Other countries in Europe take it seriously. For them, to represent their country is a great thing. For us, it's naff. We've sabotaged it for ourselves. We'll never win again while we don't take it seriously, but we don't take it seriously because it _is_ naff. None of our actually good acts will take it on because 1) it's seen as a joke over here; 2) if they lose they're fucked. Catch 22.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 24, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> Bad night for the German speaking countries nil points for Germany, nil points for Austria.


The Austrian one deserved what it got but I thought the German one was good enough for a top 10 finish, certainly loads better than many that finished higher. Eurovision, bloody hell!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 24, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Here's the thing. Other countries in Europe take it seriously. For them, to represent their country is a great thing. For us, it's naff. We've sabotaged it for ourselves. We'll never win again while we don't take it seriously, but we don't take it seriously because it _is_ naff. None of our actually good acts will take it on because 1) it's seen as a joke over here; 2) if they lose they're fucked. Catch 22.


Exactly - already successful acts don't have any need to do it, so that leaves only hopeless wannabes like those two tonight or has-been like Englebert or Bonnie Tyler who have nothing else to do and nothing to lose.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> The Austrian one deserved what it got but I thought the German one was good enough for a top 10 finish, certainly loads better than many that finished higher. Eurovision, bloody hell!



I liked the way that the piano burst into flames halfway through the Austrian performance. It impressed me.  The German lass spent half the song sticking her bum in the camera.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 24, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> I liked the way that the piano burst into flames halfway through the Austrian performance. It impressed me.  The German lass spent half the song sticking her bum in the camera.


Worked for me!


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2015)

absence of novelty aside, it was the most gripping eurovison for a while - and good to see politcal voting working the other way for once.MY 13 yo boy is obsessed with this ( as was I at his age ) - he said that the winning country should get the presidency of the EU for the next year- I have to  get my head around this, but he may have a sorta point in terms of vox pops.

Im happy with Sweden winning , but it does fuck up my plans for a EV party at home next time, as I am now being hassled to take them to the final next year....

first world problems


----------



## quimcunx (May 24, 2015)

Having had another watch I think the Swedish win was well-deserved and Belgium although I applaud it for being a bit more original wasn't quite winning material.  I also think the UK entry deserved to do better.


----------



## weltweit (May 24, 2015)

I preferred Australia to Sweden

Didn't really like Russia's song that much.

Bit of a slap in the face for Germany though none of the popular vote at all.

Graham Norton was alright.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2015)

Said it before and I'll day it again Depeche Mode for next year's UK entry.

Hugely popular in Eastern Europe and Germany and who wouldn't want to see tattooed rock god Dave Gahan gyrating sweatily around the stage with his shirt off!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2015)

While brand recognition clearly works, I think people more and more are voting for that one song they genuinely really like. How hard can it be to find someone in the UK to write a really good fucking belter, and get someone - even if they're unknown - with a cracking set of pipes to sing it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2015)

We are the heroes of our time tum te tum te tum and we're dancing with the something in our minds woah oh woah oh woah


----------



## Libertad (May 24, 2015)

It was all a bit shit really. My evening was saved by genuine lulz from you wrong'uns on here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> While brand recognition clearly works, I think people more and more are voting for that one song they genuinely really like. How hard can it be to find someone in the UK to write a really good fucking belter, and get someone - even if they're unknown - with a cracking set of pipes to sing it?


I highly suspect that the UK Eurovision 'committee' is as murky as FIFA and have got it all sown up in some nefarious we-get-profit-if-we-never-win way. It's the only explanation for us being so genuinely shite _every single time_, and Walking On Sunshine lady doesn't count


----------



## Saffy (May 24, 2015)

I passed out and missed the end in true Eurovision style.
This is the third year in a row I've done this!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 24, 2015)

My daughters, who lap up cooking contests and singing contests and performing dog contests - and that's pretty much all that light entertainment has to offer, these days - have no interest in Eurovision at all. None. I don't think that any of their friends do, either. You people, you creatures of the 80s, you are the last Eurovision generation, and in twenty years time there will be nothing worth advertising to you but stairlifts, and the whole sorry thing can grind to a halt.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> My daughters, who lap up cooking contests and singing contests and performing dog contests - and that's pretty much all that light entertainment has to offer, these days - have no interest in Eurovision at all. None. I don't think that any of their friends do, either. You people, you creatures of the 80s, you are the last Eurovision generation, and in twenty years time there will be nothing worth advertising to you but stairlifts, and the whole sorry thing can grind to a halt.


It's not for kiddies, is it? Its full of French women crying about their villages and glitter sprayed whales in ball gowns. Not POP MUSIC like 11 year olds like. Play them the winner - Regan might get strange funny feelings in her tummy, like I got off Han Solo.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 24, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> My daughters, who lap up cooking contests and singing contests and performing dog contests - and that's pretty much all that light entertainment has to offer, these days - have no interest in Eurovision at all. None. I don't think that any of their friends do, either. You people, you creatures of the 80s, you are the last Eurovision generation, and in twenty years time there will be nothing worth advertising to you but stairlifts, and the whole sorry thing can grind to a halt.


I hated it when I was a kid too, that's normal - you wouldn't have caught me staying in on a Saturday night for a stupid song contest lasting 4 hours!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> I hated it when I was a kid too, that's normal - you wouldn't have caught me staying in on a Saturday night for a stupid song contest lasting 4 hours!


You would have caught me doing that 

Always preferred staying in anyway


----------



## SovietArmy (May 24, 2015)

My favourite was Montenegro song nah sadly did got good points and I did liked Romanian as well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2015)

I had a really interesting conversation with my Swedish friend earlier (and a voice actor from one of my favourite video games, but I'll leave the fangirling for elsewhere), and she said that they figure we just don't take it seriously, but are continually confused as to why we insist on sending such shit each year. She said "think of the artists you COULD send!"

She's right. We've got a lot of talent in the music industry. We could wipe the floor with the competition. But it's a chicken and egg situation: they don't want to do it because it seems naff; so we accept we send shit and stop taking it seriously, and think of it merely as being naff; so artists don't want to do it because it seems naff...

They used to not take it seriously, apparently, but she said now they take it DEADLY serious, and all the really good and serious acts are FIGHTING over each other to get to represent them. They're in it to win it. Super serious style.

I told her we're effectively in self-preservation mode now: we go for the lols and we always come home happy. But honestly, while I love how we see it as ridiculous, I really, really wish we could be more a proper part of it and actually embrace what every other country thinks about it. Fucking British, always trying to be aloof and different. Fuck the British.


----------



## weltweit (May 24, 2015)

Dunno what all the fuss is about, Sweden wasn't actually that good!


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2015)

A sad lack of bonkersness this year, as I think has already been mentioned. The UK were probably the most outlandish and reasonably enjoyable, even if it was probably the least original song in there.

I still reckon we should really fuck with the system, a bit like Finland and Lordi, and enter someone like Autechre or Fuck Buttons.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2015)

I bought it! 99p!! Fuck alone knows how the charts work now but presume he was either #1 today or on Wednesday :/


----------



## quimcunx (May 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I had a really interesting conversation with my Swedish friend earlier (and a voice actor from one of my favourite video games, but I'll leave the fangirling for elsewhere), and she said that they figure we just don't take it seriously, but are continually confused as to why we insist on sending such shit each year. She said "think of the artists you COULD send!"
> 
> She's right. We've got a lot of talent in the music industry. We could wipe the floor with the competition. But it's a chicken and egg situation: they don't want to do it because it seems naff; so we accept we send shit and stop taking it seriously, and think of it merely as being naff; so artists don't want to do it because it seems naff...
> 
> ...




Maybe the thing is that if you are famous in Sweden a win at eurovision can mean an increase in fame and record sales across Europe.  Mans has released 4 albums, two of them were 'also released in Poland'.   UK bands don't need Eurovision to do this. They have more to lose from failure than gain from winning. He competed in Sweden's version of pop idol singing almost all English language songs. As your friend says, think of the acts we could send. She already knows lots of UK artists.

Does it matter that we don't win at Eurovision?  Since it started 52 countries have competed and 25 countries have won it so half haven't.  In any one year you only have a 1/40 or so chance of winning.  The UK have won 5 times.  They didn't get many points in the final but these days there are semi-finals which they could have failed to get through.  Can we not let those countries who don't already dominate the music industry have this one thing?


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> It's not for kiddies, is it? Its full of French women crying about their villages and *glitter sprayed whales in ball gowns*. Not POP MUSIC like 11 year olds like. Play them the winner - Regan might get strange funny feelings in her tummy, like I got off Han Solo.



I hope to fuck you are referring to some graphic that I missed, and not what I think you are saying.  I probably wouldn't have picked that out if it weren't for another comment that you made last night that I felt was inappropriate.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 25, 2015)

I don't understand why we don't at least send someone who can belt out a tune properly. There's The Voice finalists with nothing to do, might get them a single in Europe. Instead we get past its or acts I presume the committee found working at a Haven holiday park.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 25, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> I don't understand why we don't at least send someone who can belt out a tune properly. There's The Voice finalists with nothing to do, might get them a single in Europe. Instead we get past its or acts I presume the committee found working at a Haven holiday park.



Well if we wanna piss Europe off more we could send the Butlins Redcoats.


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2015)

just watched...


Lord Camomile said:


> See, Australia have never fucking done this before, first time they've been allowed to the party, but that was damned textbook: polite opening exchange, then no fuss, straight to the points. Boom.
> 
> Europe, take note


be careful what you wish for! the voting is probably the best bit now of modern eurovision - it was always great tbf (since they had video voting anyhow) - if europe ever gets rid of its cheesy presenters to give the scores then eurovision is sunk once and for all. we even had cut-outs this year - oldskool!


5t3IIa said:


> We are the heroes of our time tum te tum te tum and we're dancing with the something in our minds woah oh woah oh woah


i think it might be 'demons in our minds' - pretty dark eh! i guess sweden is the home of existentialism....


----------

